#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Страшная провокация! Даже не заходите!

## Legba

У меня возник вопрос о генезисе тантр - не с научной, а с религиозной точки зрения.
Вот смотрите.
1. Тантры, в большинстве своем, были переданы Буддой Ваджрадарой не людям, а другим существам -
нагам, дуд и т.д.
2. Затем махасиддхи, путешествуя в различные сферы, приносят запись этих учений в сферу людей.

И у меня возник вопрос. А с чего вдруг эти учения вообще *подходят* людям?
Т.е. Будда давал для людей некие учения (в изобилии) - нафига еще хватать те, которые явно для нелюдей?
Мы же не пользуемся лекарствами для попугайчиков - даже очень хорошими.
Так с чего вдруг "лекарства" для нагов нам подойдут?



Это, конечно, шутка - но и повод порассуждать)

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015), Мария Дролма (29.07.2015), Пема Ванчук (30.08.2015), Светлана Романовская (30.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

контрабанда

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015), Антончик (04.08.2015), Артем Тараненко (08.08.2015)

----------


## Дордже

Это обоюдоочтрый вопрос, а почему учения не должны подходить? например бананы подходят как обезьянам так и людям. Еще можно предположить, что махасидхи обладали супер способностями и видели наперед. ну и последнее, это то что раз с помощью этих учений были таки достижения, значит работает)

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015), Вольдемар (31.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> наверное, все прозаичнее  . Наверное, попытка интеграции буддизма в тибетское бонское общество с целью распространения и пополнения паствы путем заимствования известных обществу того времени инструментов духовного развития (практики бонские разные).


А бон-то тут причем? О тибете в топике и речи нет.

----------

Legba (29.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Мы же не пользуемся лекарствами для попугайчиков - даже очень хорошими.


Кстати зря вы так. Все лекарства сначала на животных пробуют.  :Smilie: 
Так что - пользуемся.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015), Legba (29.07.2015), Pema Sonam (29.07.2015), Артем Тараненко (08.08.2015), Мария Дролма (29.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> У меня возник вопрос о генезисе тантр - не с научной, а с религиозной точки зрения.
> Вот смотрите.
> 1. Тантры, в большинстве своем, были переданы Буддой Ваджрадарой не людям, а другим существам -
> нагам, дуд и т.д.
> 2. Затем махасиддхи, путешествуя в различные сферы, приносят запись этих учений в сферу людей.
> 
> И у меня возник вопрос. А с чего вдруг эти учения вообще *подходят* людям?
> Т.е. Будда давал для людей некие учения (в изобилии) - нафига еще хватать те, которые явно для нелюдей?
> Мы же не пользуемся лекарствами для попугайчиков - даже очень хорошими.
> ...


Перестань. Они были переданы *людям*. Тантра -- это великое сокровище, дарованное Гуру Буддой Шакьямуни именно для людей. Потом такого шанса не выпадет.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (29.07.2015), Вольдемар (31.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Страшная провокация! Даже не заходите!


А еще мне название темы очень нравится. Давайте опрос прикрутим тут же . 
- Я увидел название и сразу зашел.
- Я увидел название и заходить не стал.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015), Кузьмич (30.07.2015), Максим& (29.07.2015), Мария Дролма (29.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2015), Шавырин (29.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Перестань. Они были переданы *людям*. Тантра -- это великое сокровище, дарованное Гуру Буддой Шакьямуни именно для людей. Потом такого шанса не выпадет.


Почему Гуру Шакьямуни,  а не Гуру Амитабхой или (вписать любого Будду прошлого, настоящего или будущего)?

----------


## Ондрий

> Перестань. Они были переданы *людям*. Тантра -- это великое сокровище, дарованное Гуру Буддой Шакьямуни именно для людей. Потом такого шанса не выпадет.


Феерическое непонимание ни сути ни истории ваджраянских тантр. Нико, вы хоть Дже Кхедруба читали хоть раз?

----------

Legba (29.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Почему Гуру Шакьямуни,  а не Гуру Амитабхой или (вписать любого Будду прошлого, настоящего или будущего)?


Потому что он -- один из четырёх будд (из тысячи) всего, который давал тантру. Нам пока не поззно. Но потом будет позно.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Потому что он -- один из четырёх будд (из тысячи) всего, который давал тантру. Нам пока не поззно. Но потом будет позно.


Не пишите глупости. БШ давал только одну тантру людям, да то только *одному* человеку сообразно его условиям (Индрабодхи) - Гухьясамаджу. Все остальные тантры давались изначально не людям и не от БШ. Более того, _человек не может передавать тантру by design_. Это может сделать только Ваджрадхара в образе дэвы мандалы. И сам _человек_ тоже не может получить абхишеку.

Будда Шакьямуни - просто нирманакайя Вайрочаны согласно тайной мантре. Говорить, что человек БШ передает абхишеку - фундаментальная ошибка.

Не нирманакаи дают тантру. Более правильно писать - в период поворота дхармы тем или иным буддой. При Майтрее этого делать не будут.

----------

Legba (29.07.2015), Shus (29.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не пишите глупости. БШ давал только одну тантру людям, да то только *одному* человеку сообразно его условиям (Индрабодхи) - Гухьясамаджу. Все остальные тантры давались изначально не людям и не от БШ. Более того, _человек не может передавать тантру by design_. Это может сделать только Ваджрадхара в образе дэвы мандалы. И сам _человек_ тоже не может получить абхишеку.
> 
> Будда Шакьямуни - просто нирманакайя Вайрочаны согласно тайной мантре. Говорить, что человек БШ передает абхишеку - фундаментальная ошибка.
> 
> Не нирманакаи дают тантру. Более правильно писать - в период поворота дхармы тем или иным буддой. При Майтрее этого делать не будут.


А кто получал Калачакру и от кого? Государь? Это было в Амравати, Индия.... Кто Калачакру получил? Король Шамбалы только один, да?))))

Или может Пушкин А.С. Видимо, только Пушкин.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Потому что он -- один из четырёх будд (из тысячи) всего, который давал тантру. Нам пока не поззно. Но потом будет позно.


А где тантры остальных трех?  Наги Не сохранили,  Или гарантийный срок истек?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И у меня возник вопрос. А с чего вдруг эти учения вообще *подходят* людям?


Ну как, махасиддхи опробовали эти нажьи таблетки на себе —подошло. И стали передавать ученикам чтобы нарушить монополию фармкомпаний.

Видимо, у некоторых людей остаётся куча клеш с прошлых перерождений нагами, и их вполне можно нажьими методами трансформировать в мудрость.

----------

Legba (29.07.2015), Neroli (29.07.2015), Osh (10.08.2015), Аше (29.07.2015), Мария Дролма (29.07.2015), Нико (29.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Ну как, махасиддхи опробовали эти нажьи таблетки на себе —подошло. И стали передавать ученикам чтобы нарушить монополию фармкомпаний.
> 
> Видимо, у некоторых людей остаётся куча клеш с прошлых перерождений нагами, и их вполне можно нажьими методами трансформировать в мудрость.


Спасибо, вот это ловко получилось)))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А где тантры остальных трех?  Наги Не сохранили,  Или гарантийный срок истек?


Я не помню про остальных трёх, увы(..... Кто-то ещё предвидится в будущем.... Но неизвестно, сможем ли мы это получить. Шакьямуни давал тантры в обликах божеств, таких как Калачакра. При чём тут Вайрочана? Впрочем, Шакьямуни был проявлением Ваджрадхары на этой земле. В этом именно качестве.

----------


## Ондрий

> Шакьямуни давал тантры в обликах божеств, таких как Калачакра. При чём тут Вайрочана?


При том, что Вы упорно пишете ужасную ересь с т.з. сути самой ваджраяны.

----------


## Shus

> У меня возник вопрос о генезисе тантр - не с научной, а с религиозной точки зрения.Вот смотрите.
> 1. Тантры, в большинстве своем, были переданы Буддой Ваджрадарой не людям, а другим существам -
> нагам, дуд и т.д.
> 2. Затем махасиддхи, путешествуя в различные сферы, приносят запись этих учений в сферу людей.
> И у меня возник вопрос. А с чего вдруг эти учения вообще *подходят* людям?
> Т.е. Будда давал для людей некие учения (в изобилии) - нафига еще хватать те, которые явно для нелюдей?


Так оно и не для людей (в смысле обитателей камалоки). Оно для "самбхогакайных миров", куда люди могут "попасть" только после принятия прибежища/обетов, абхишеки и получения "наставления по полетам" - садханы. А там они уже не люди и теоретически сами могут какие-нибудь тексты обретать.
А истинный смысл текстов постижим либо нирманакаям различным (которые пишут садханы, готовят и сопровождают людей в их восхождениях), либо теми кто в самбхогакае находится.

Кстати, во всей этой истории есть один ньюанс. Будда Шакьямуни, несмотря на свое всевидение, не знал о существовании самбхогакаи - упоминание о ней нет в ранних (и не очень) махаянских сутрах. "Открыл" ее Асанга/Майтрея (как и еще много чего полезного) в своей "Махаяна-сутра-аланкара-карике", после чего трикая стало общеупотребительной сначала в йогачаре, а затем и далее.

А сиддхи - это камалока, чтобы не говорили. Самбхогакайные чудеса-то ведь не покажешь.

----------

Legba (29.07.2015), Аше (29.07.2015), Дубинин (29.07.2015), Нико (29.07.2015), Ондрий (29.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Вопрос Legba, кмк, задан вот в каком контексте - мула-тантры начинаются с типового диалога "*Так я слышал.* Бхагаван (не БШ!!!) пребывал в..." гм..гм.. в общем, делами занят он был с праждней  :Wink:  и тут его спрашивают, мол, "а расскажи о ...". Далее происходит диалог между _Бхагаваноv в аспекте яб-юм(!!)_ и неким _высшим бодхисаттвой_ о том, о сём. 

Многие мула-тантры были окончательно утрачены, многие имеются в сильном сокращении или только в виде каментов на них и т.д. Все ли они начинаются с подобного диалога, я точно не знаю. Но основные - да.

Согласно краткому описанию путей у Дже Кхедруба, стандартный "путь самурая" заключается в том, что абхишеку в ануттару дают будды тому, кто находится на 10й бхуми

----------


## Ондрий

пардон за длинный пост.

----------

Legba (29.07.2015), Shus (29.07.2015), Дубинин (29.07.2015), Мария Дролма (29.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

В этом отрывке Кхедруба лично меня смущает вот что: декларируется, что  сперва Махаваджрадхара, Самбхогакая, избрал обителью Акаништху, а его Нирманакайя _проявила_ 12 деяний _в мире людей,_ но далее пишется, что будды его _продолжают_ наставлять как победить Мару. Странно, он же *уже* Ваджрадхара, но ашаикшу-юганаддху обрел уже потом - именно под деревом. Либо это криво составленное повествование описание демонстрации пути с т.з. согласованности, либо я не знаю что.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.07.2015)

----------


## Shus

> пардон за длинный пост.


Интересно, в Ланкаватра-сутре есть Будда (не пишу имя чтобы не соврать), который помогает достичь Акаништхи, но там еще нет самбхогакаи.
Вероятно йогачарам потребовалась "обратная связь" и специальный носитель с особыми свойствами (Ваджрадхара) , способный перемещаться (и перемещать знания) между сферой, откуда нет возврата, и камалокой.

----------

Дубинин (29.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В этом отрывке Кхедруба лично меня смущает вот что: декларируется, что  сперва Махаваджрадхара, Самбхогакая, избрал обителью Акаништху, а его Нирманакайя _проявила_ 12 деяний _в мире людей,_ но далее пишется, что будды его _продолжают_ наставлять как победить Мару. Странно, он же *уже* Ваджрадхара, но ашаикшу-юганаддху обрел уже потом - именно под деревом. Либо это криво составленное повествование описание демонстрации пути с т.з. согласованности, либо я не знаю что.


А что тут не знать? В мир пришла Нирманакая, уже с юганаддхой. Под деревом никто ничего нового не обретал же.... Всё это были демонстрации для обычных чудачков. С кармическими отпечатками. 

Мне только интересно, когда тот, кого называли главой шакьев, на самом деле просветлился. История умалчивает. Ну да, есть джатаки, конечно. А _после_ джатак что и когда было???

----------


## Ондрий

господи Ишвара, ну за что мне все это  :Facepalm:

----------


## PampKin Head

> господи Ишвара, ну за что мне все это


... ибо  грешнег

----------

Legba (29.07.2015), Нико (29.07.2015), Ондрий (29.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> господи Ишвара, ну за что мне все это


Я советую Вам изменить аватар. Он давит на мои патриотические чувства. Измените на Ишвару).

----------


## Нико

> Так оно и не для людей (в смысле обитателей камалоки). Оно для "самбхогакайных миров", куда люди могут "попасть" только после принятия прибежища/обетов, абхишеки и получения "наставления по полетам" - садханы. А там они уже не люди и теоретически сами могут какие-нибудь тексты обретать.
> А истинный смысл текстов постижим либо нирманакаям различным (которые пишут садханы, готовят и сопровождают людей в их восхождениях), либо теми кто в самбхогакае находится.
> 
> Кстати, во всей этой истории есть один ньюанс. Будда Шакьямуни, несмотря на свое всевидение, не знал о существовании самбхогакаи - упоминание о ней нет в ранних (и не очень) махаянских сутрах. "Открыл" ее Асанга/Майтрея (как и еще много чего полезного) в своей "Махаяна-сутра-аланкара-карике", после чего трикая стало общеупотребительной сначала в йогачаре, а затем и далее.
> 
> А сиддхи - это камалока, чтобы не говорили. Самбхогакайные чудеса-то ведь не покажешь.


Он-то знал. Но скрывал до некоторого времени. Это есть в тантрах. Асанга-Майтрея это жёсткая сутра.

----------


## Shus

> Он-то знал. Но скрывал до некоторого времени. Это есть в тантрах. Асанга-Майтрея это жёсткая сутра.


Да уж...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Т.е. Будда давал для людей некие учения (в изобилии) - нафига еще хватать те, которые явно для нелюдей?


Будда нарочно передал некоторые учения через чертей, чтобы привлечь людей, которых не устраивает нормальное.
Всё просчитано всеведущим Господом Буддой--не могло быть такого, чтобы схватили не то.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Как известно, Будда - это вообще 9я аватара Вишну!

----------

PampKin Head (29.07.2015), Светлана Романовская (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Как известно, Будда - это вообще 9я аватара Вишну!


Это только кришнаитам известно. А вы и поверили, наивняк.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Так с чего вдруг "лекарства" для нагов нам подойдут?


 В этой инкарнации нас угораздило родиться людьми, ну а кем раньше инкарнировали, сложно сказать...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так с чего вдруг "лекарства" для нагов нам подойдут?
> ...


А причём наги к тантрам? 
Им вроде только сутры праджняпарамиты на хранение передали.
Или есть линии передач, где наги присутствуют?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А где тантры остальных трех?  Наги Не сохранили,  Или гарантийный срок истек?


Говорят, что Тантры от всех Будд, сохраняет Ваджрапани.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> А что тут не знать? В мир пришла Нирманакая, уже с юганаддхой. Под деревом никто ничего нового не обретал же.... Всё это были демонстрации для обычных чудачков. С кармическими отпечатками. 
> 
> Мне только интересно, когда тот, кого называли главой шакьев, на самом деле просветлился. История умалчивает. Ну да, есть джатаки, конечно. А _после_ джатак что и когда было???


Тогда, во-первых, сыпется вся линия преемственности, потому как возводить ее к иллюзорному и заведомо магическому персонажу бессмысленно, и логичнее, и честнее называться последователями Цонкапы/Падмасамбхавы/Хуэй-нэна - в лучшем случае, потому как если эти тоже того, то остается исключительно линия преемственности благодати, как у современных христианских епископов.
Во-вторых, что еще хуже, ломается технологический процесс, т.к. если путь Будды Шакьямуни, как его понимают тхеравадины и чаньцы, повторить можно (родился человеком->практиковал->реализовал), то путь бодхисаттвы, который много кальп практиковал неведомо что, и смог достичь только в Чистых землях, невоспроизводим в принципе.

----------

Shus (30.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Тогда, во-первых, сыпется вся линия преемственности, потому как возводить ее к иллюзорному и заведомо магическому персонажу бессмысленно, и логичнее, и честнее называться последователями Цонкапы/Падмасамбхавы/Хуэй-нэна - в лучшем случае, потому как если эти тоже того, то остается исключительно линия преемственности благодати, как у современных христианских епископов.
> Во-вторых, что еще хуже, ломается технологический процесс, т.к. если путь Будды Шакьямуни, как его понимают тхеравадины и чаньцы, повторить можно (родился человеком->практиковал->реализовал), то путь бодхисаттвы, который много кальп практиковал неведомо что, и смог достичь только в Чистых землях, невоспроизводим в принципе.


Ничего во первых не сыпется. От БШ вся линия преемственности и идёт. А потом были Гуру Ринпоче, Цонкапа и прочие. Тоже линия преемственности. И не ломается технологический процесс, всё нармально).

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Феерическое непонимание ни сути ни истории ваджраянских тантр. Нико, вы хоть Дже Кхедруба читали хоть раз?


Да я практически он и есть))))).

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

Ондрий, вы можете оспорить тот факт, что я -- практически Кхедрубже?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ничего во первых не сыпется. От БШ вся линия преемственности и идёт. А потом были Гуру Ринпоче, Цонкапа и прочие. Тоже линия преемственности. И не ломается технологический процесс, всё нармально).


Нико, что значит «вся линия преемственности»?

Нико, а как объяснить, что в линии учителей Гуру Ринпоче, например нет Будды Шакьямуни?

Как известно, post hoc, non ergo propter hoc.

----------


## Shus

> А причём наги к тантрам? 
> Им вроде только сутры праджняпарамиты на хранение передали.
> Или есть линии передач, где наги присутствуют?


Праджняпарамитские сутры никто от нагов не получал (там и без нагов зоопарк с редакциями и версиями).
Это расхожее заблуждение, связанное с однофамильцами, жившими с разрывом в прим. в пятьсот лет, и с тем, что все первые тантры - по названию сутры. 
На самом деле Нагарджуна-тантрик (8-ой век) обрел в "железной пагоде" "Махавайрочана-сутру". 

Кстати по этой тантре прямая передача от Вайрочаны, без Шакьямуни (линия сингон):
Vairocana 
Vajrasattva 
Nagarjuna 
Nagabodhi 
Vajrabodhi
Amoghavajra
Huiguo 
Kūkai

----------

Legba (30.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2015), Дубинин (30.07.2015), Ондрий (30.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ещё бы выяснить, полностью о тех,  кто стоит в начале линий передач различных Тантр: 
Ваджрадхара, Самантабхадра, Вайрочана ....

Кто, что может сказать по этому вопросу ?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ещё бы выяснить, полностью о тех,  кто стоит в начале линий передач различных Тантр: 
> Ваджрадхара, Самантабхадра, Вайрочана ....
> 
> Кто, что может сказать по этому вопросу ?


Это всё изначальные будды-дхармакаи. В разных традициях разные.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, что значит «вся линия преемственности»?
> 
> Нико, а как объяснить, что в линии учителей Гуру Ринпоче, например нет Будды Шакьямуни?
> 
> Как известно, post hoc, non ergo propter hoc.


В линии учителей Гуру Ринпоче НЕ МОЖЕТ НЕ БЫТЬ Будды Шакьямуни. Он учился в Наланде).

Наланда -- это ПОЛНАЯ Будда Шакьямуни, Гуру наш и Прибежище.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В линии учителей Гуру Ринпоче НЕ МОЖЕТ НЕ БЫТЬ Будды Шакьямуни. Он учился в Наланде).
> 
> Наланда -- это ПОЛНАЯ Будда Шакьямуни, Гуру наш и Прибежище.


Вы линии передач терма посмотрите на досуге. Там нет даже намёка на Будду Шакьямуни. Самантабхадра-Ваджрасаттва-Гараб Дордже.

Учиться в Наланде и быть держателем линий передач из Наланды —это не одно и то же. Бонцы в гелугпинских монастырях учатся же.

----------

Legba (30.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вы линии передач терма посмотрите на досуге. Там нет даже намёка на Будду Шакьямуни. Самантабхадра-Ваджрасаттва-Гараб Дордже.
> 
> Учиться в Наланде и быть держателем линий передач из Наланды —это не одно и то же. Бонцы в гелугпинских монастырях учатся же.


Я видела это, Цхултрим! Но... зачем тогда было учиться в Наланде? Если родился из лотоса, мог бы не учиться в главном монастыре страны, где и все линии передач были... Ваджрасаттва, кстати, это тоже аспект БШ. Как и Самантабхадра. Названия другие, но суть одна. Насчёт Гараба Дордже вот не знаю.... Для меня это сомнительный ньингмапинский объект Прибежища.

----------


## Shus

> ... Ваджрасаттва, кстати, это тоже аспект БШ. Как и Самантабхадра. .... .


Кхм... Вы уверены? Они вроде бы из разных кай. Да и кто кого аспект...

----------

Legba (30.07.2015), Pema Sonam (30.07.2015), Дондог (10.08.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Кхм... Вы уверены? Они вроде бы из разных кай. Да и кто кого аспект...


Они Самбхогакаи. В нашу эпоху это может быть только БШ. Не зря в гелуг основная молитва -- Самантабхадре. Но его идентифицируют с БШ. При молитве. И ещё: в гелуг принято считать, что изначального будды *нет*. 

Так что надо бы как-то объяснить этот вопрос... Для скептиков.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Для меня это сомнительный ньингмапинский объект Прибежища.


 Т.е. что Далай-лама передавал Дзогчен для вас сомнительная деятельность?

----------

Ридонлиев (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. что Далай-лама передавал Дзогчен для вас сомнительная деятельность?


Он давал дзогчен. Но не на основе заветов Гараба Дордже. Там был Лонгченпа, и про Гараба Дордже не было ни слова.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...и про Гараба Дордже не было ни слова.


 А если найду упоминания Далай-ламой Гараба Дордже? опять будет тихий молчаливый съезд, как и не с цитатой Далай-ламы? В эту эпоху нет никакого Дзогчен без Гараба Дордже. Если ставите под сомнение Гараба Дордже, то ставите весь Дзогчен, ну окромя бонской ветки.

----------

Legba (30.07.2015), Pema Sonam (30.07.2015), Вольдемар (02.08.2015), Ридонлиев (30.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

А что это за "в гелуг основная молитва -- Самантабхадре"?
Можно поподробнее?

Ну и согласен с @*Shus*, вот это - полная ересь:



> Ваджрасаттва, кстати, это тоже аспект БШ. Как и Самантабхадра.


Будда Шакьямуни - Нирманакайя, Ваджрасаттва - Самбхогакайя, Самантабхадра - Дхарамакайя.
Если и говорить про "аспекты" (уж не знаю, что это) то все ровно наоборот.

----------

Pema Sonam (30.07.2015), Shus (30.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А если найду упоминания Далай-ламой Гараба Дордже? опять будет тихий молчаливый съезд, как и не с цитатой Далай-ламы? В эту эпоху нет никакого Дзогчен без Гараба Дордже. Если ставите под сомнение Гараба Дордже, то ставите весь Дзогчен, ну окромя бонской ветки.


Так найдите цитату).

----------


## Нико

> А что это за "в гелуг основная молитва -- Самантабхадре"?
> Можно поподробнее?
> 
> Ну и согласен с @*Shus*, вот это - полная ересь:
> 
> Будда Шакьямуни - Нирманакайя, Ваджрасаттва - Самбхогакайя, Самантабхадра - Дхарамакайя.
> Если и говорить про "аспекты" (уж не знаю, что это) то все ровно наоборот.


Самантабхадра -- Дхармакая? Дхармакая на самом деле не имеет аспектов в виде яб-юмов....

----------


## Legba

> Он давал дзогчен. Но не на основе заветов Гараба Дордже. Там был Лонгченпа, и про Гараба Дордже не было ни слова.


Майя, ты может хоть иногда книжки читай? Ну хорошо, хотя бы ЕСДЛ, если больше ничего не читаешь?




> Для объяснения уникального учения Великого Совершенства Далай-лама выбрал известный комментарий Дза Патрула Ринпоче на Цигсум недек (тиб.tshig gsum gnac brdeg) — Три слова, проникающие в суть. *Эти наставления — не что иное, как знаменитые Три завета Гараба Дорже, или Прахеваджры, первого мас-тера Дзогчен нашей кальпы.*


цитируется по: «Далай-лама о Дзогчене. Учения Пути великого совершенства», из "Часть вторая. Три Наставления Проникающие в Суть (Лондон, 1984)"

Ты же, вроде как, хочешь отстаивать Дхарму, школу Гелуг и т.д.?
Находишься, при этом, в публичном пространстве.
А сама день изо дня демонстрируешь, что гелукпинцы - неинформированные мракобесы.

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (30.07.2015), Pema Sonam (30.07.2015), Ондрий (30.07.2015), Ридонлиев (30.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так найдите цитату).


За меня для вас уже нашли.

----------


## Legba

> Самантабхадра -- Дхармакая? Дхармакая на самом деле не имеет аспектов в виде яб-юмов....


Да ну? А вот Патрул Ринпоче и его "Слова моего всеблагого Учителя" с тобой не согласны:




> Представляй перед собой этот образ, обращенный к тебе лицом. Над его головой представь всех гуру линии передачи  , которые сидят поднимающимися ярусами. Хотя, вообще говоря, учителей линии передачи бесчисленное множество, коренные гуру линии передачи Дзогчен нингтиг таковы:
> *Дхармакая Самантабхадра*, 
> Самбхогакая Ваджрасаттва, 
> Нирманакая Гараб Дордже, 
> Ачарья Манджушримитра,
> Гуру Шрисингха, 
> Ученый Джнянасутра  , 
> Великий пандита Вималамитра  , 
> Падмасамбхава из Уддияны  , 
> ...


*Что за гелукпинская молитва Самантабхадре?*
Ты, часом, не путаешь ничего?

----------


## Нико

> Да ну? А вот Патрул Ринпоче и его "Слова моего всеблагого Учителя" с тобой не согласны:


Ну ладно, в ньингма Дхарамакаю так представили). За неимением познания Дхармакаи как таковой. И вообще: людям надо что-то представлять, они не могут ограничиться непредставлением же).

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

Что за гелукпинская молитва Самантабхадре?

----------


## Нико

> Что за гелукпинская молитва Самантабхадре?


Перевести, что ли прямо сейчас? Есть такая)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Если это молитва не бодхисаттве, то " Не зря в гелуг основная молитва -- Самантабхадре." и "в гелуг принято считать, что изначального будды нет." это пять.

----------


## Нико

"Царь молитв" называется.

Samantabhadracarya pranidhana

Без диакритиков написала.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Перевести, что ли прямо сейчас? Есть такая)


Если она такая важная, ее, верняк, уже перевели))
И я сильно подозреваю, что речь об этом: http://www.sansara.net.ua/buddhism/f...rpa_Monlam.pdf
"Я делаю подношения всем Буддам прошлого
И тем, которые обитают в мирах десяти направлений.
А те, которые еще не появились,
Пусть быстро воплотят свои намерения и,
пройдя этапы пробуждения, проявятся как Будды"

Оно ведь, правда?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если это молитва не бодхисаттве, то " Не зря в гелуг основная молитва -- Самантабхадре." и "в гелуг принято считать, что изначального будды нет." это пять.


А, я не сразу рассмотрела, что имею дело с *дзогченом*.  :Kiss:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну ладно, в ньингма Дхарамакаю так представили).


Я, простите, конечно в традиции Гелуг невежда тот еще, но вот это к вам отношения никак разве не имеет - " Даже в "Ритуале почитания духовного учителя", касающегося гуру-йоги в связи с махамудрой, Первый Панчен-лама использует такие технические термины, как "состояние изначального будды" и "Самантабхадра, полностью совершенное состояние"." ?

----------

Legba (30.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> "Царь молитв" называется.
> 
> Samantabhadracarya pranidhana
> 
> Без диакритиков написала.


А, ну да, как я и подозревал.
Ты опять проявила чудеса компетентности, поздравляю.
Самантабхадра этой молитвы - это вообще бодхисаттва.
Самантабхадра, о котором говорил @*Цультрим* Таши - в школе Нингма - аспект Дхармакайи.

Самое поразительное, что тебе вот ни капли не стыдно за свое воинствующее невежество.

----------

Pema Sonam (30.07.2015), Ондрий (30.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если она такая важная, ее, верняк, уже перевели))
> И я сильно подозреваю, что речь об этом: http://www.sansara.net.ua/buddhism/f...rpa_Monlam.pdf
> "Я делаю подношения всем Буддам прошлого
> И тем, которые обитают в мирах десяти направлений.
> А те, которые еще не появились,
> Пусть быстро воплотят свои намерения и,
> пройдя этапы пробуждения, проявятся как Будды"
> 
> Оно ведь, правда?


Похоже на то, но коммент -- муть. (

Гугли по вступительному слову: Поклоняюсь юному Арье Манджушри. 

И потом: Вы, львы среди людей...

Вот это будет правильнее). По части перевода.

----------


## Нико

> А, ну да, как я и подозревал.
> Ты опять проявила чудеса компетентности, поздравляю.
> Самантабхадра этой молитвы - это вообще бодхисаттва.
> Самантабхадра, о котором говорил @*Цультрим* Таши - в школе Нингма - аспект Дхармакайи.
> 
> Самое поразительное, что тебе вот ни капли не стыдно за свое воинствующее невежество.


А чего стыдиться? Бодхисаттвами обзывают и Майтрею, и Самантабхадру, и Манджушри, и Авалокитешвару, и Ваджрапани. Хотя на самом деле они не бодхисаттвы, они -- будды, объекты Прибежища. 

Будду Шакьямуни тоже некоторые обзывают обычным человеком, который достиг чего-то под деревом. 

Но это всё не так!!!!

----------


## Legba

> А чего стыдиться? Бодхисаттвами обзывают и Майтрею, и Самантабхадру, и Манджушри, и Авалокитешвару, и Ваджрапани. Хотя на самом деле они не бодхисаттвы, они -- будды, объекты Прибежища.


 :Facepalm:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я, простите, конечно в традиции Гелуг невежда тот еще, но вот это к вам отношения никак разве не имеет - " Даже в "Ритуале почитания духовного учителя", касающегося гуру-йоги в связи с махамудрой, Первый Панчен-лама использует такие технические термины, как "состояние изначального будды" и "Самантабхадра, полностью совершенное состояние"." ?


Да, там тоже это есть. Если хотите, пришлю Вам гелугпинскую гуру-йогу во всей красе. )

----------


## Shus

> А чего стыдиться? Бодхисаттвами обзывают и Майтрею, и Самантабхадру, и Манджушри, и Авалокитешвару, и Ваджрапани. Хотя на самом деле они не бодхисаттвы, они -- будды, объекты Прибежища. 
> Будду Шакьямуни тоже некоторые обзывают обычным человеком, который достиг чего-то под деревом. 
> Но это всё не так!!!!


Нико 
Основной участник 
Регистрация: 17.05.2002
Традиция: Махаяна
Сообщений: 23,835
Записей в блоге: 3

Интересно, а как в женском варианте звучит анекдот про крестик и трусы?

----------

Legba (30.07.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да, там тоже это есть.





> И ещё: в гелуг принято считать, что изначального будды *нет*.


*???*

----------

Legba (30.07.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но... зачем тогда было учиться в Наланде?


Полагаю, затем же, зачем и бонцы учатся в гелугпинских монастырях — обучиться сутрам и буддийской философии. А после Наланды он как известно, пошёл учиться к Шри Симхе, который ему передал тантры Дзогчена, полученные от Гараба Дордже. А Гараб Дордже —это не «сомнительный объект Прибежища» (как вообще язык не отсохнет такое говорить!) а нирманакая, который получил учения Дзогчена от самбхогакаи Ваджрасаттвы и дхармакаи Самантабхадры (который Ади-будда, тот самый, которого нет  :Big Grin: , а не бодхисаттва Самантабхадра!) и передал их Манджушримитре. Вот такие дела.

----------

Legba (30.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2015), Ридонлиев (30.07.2015), Сергей Пара (19.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

Вот, исключительно для @*Nirdosh Yogino*. Прокомментируйте плиз.


«ПРИЗЫВАНИЕ ЛАМЫ ИЗДАЛЕКА: СТРАДАЛЬЧЕСКИЙ ВОПЛЬ, БЫСТРО ПРИВЛЕКАЮЩИЙ БЛАГОСЛОВЕНИЕ ЛАМЫ, НЕРАЗДЕЛЬНОЙ ТРИКАИ»

Лама, думай обо мне.
Лама, думай обо мне.
Лама, думай обо мне. 

Мудрость великого блаженства всех будд, единая на вкус с Дхармакаей,
Это абсолютная природа всех милосердных учителей.
Молю тебя, Лама, Дхармакая, будь всегда со мной неразлучен
В этой жизни, в будущих жизнях и в бардо.

Иллюзорное проявление самой мудрости, Победитель с семью ветвями,
Есть абсолютная основа проявлений всех милосердных учителей.
Молю тебя, Лама, Самбхогакая, будь всегда со мной неразлучен
В этой жизни, в будущих жизнях и в бардо. 

Игра разнообразных проявлений,
Усмиряющих живых существ с различными наклонностями,
Это деяния самой Самбхогакаи милосердных учителей. 
Молю тебя, Лама, Нирманакая, будь всегда со мной неразлучен
В этой жизни, в будущих жизнях и в бардо. 

Игра нераздельных Трёх Тел, явленных в форме Ламы, 
Едина с самой сущностью всех милосердных учителей.
Молю тебя, Лама, единство Трикая, будь всегда со мной неразлучен
В этой жизни, в будущих жизнях и в бардо.

Все бесчисленные мирные и гневные йидамы — также природа Ламы,
И ни один йидам неотделим от милосердных учителей.
Молю тебя, Лама, воплощение всех йидамов, будь всегда со мной неразлучен
В этой жизни, в будущих жизнях и в бардо.

Обычная форма будд порождается в форме Ламы,
И будд не увидишь отдельно от милосердных учителей. 
Молю тебя, Лама, воплощение всех будд, будь всегда со мною неразлучен
В этой жизни, в будущих жизнях и в бардо. 

Мудрость, сострадание и сила всех будд воплощаются в форме Ламы.
Поэтому высшие арьи, Владыки Трёх семейств, — это также милосердные учителя.
Молю тебя, Лама, единство Трёх семейств,  будь всегда со мной неразлучен
В этой жизни, в будущих жизнях и в бардо. 

Сто, пять или три семейства, сколько бы их ни насчитать, — это Лама.
Всеобъемлющий владыка, воплощение их всех — также Лама.
Молю тебя, Лама, Властелин всех семейств, будь всегда со мной неразлучен
В этой жизни, в будущих жизнях и в бардо. 

Творец всех будд, Дхармы и Сангхи — это Лама.
Всеобъемлющее единство Трёх Драгоценностей — также Лама. 
Молю тебя, Лама, чьё присутствие являет Три Прибежища, будь всегда со мной неразлучен
В этой жизни, в будущих жизнях и в бардо.

Размышляя о том, как форма всех будд порождается в облике Ламы
И окружает меня милосердной заботой, — Лама, я вспоминаю тебя.

Размышляя о том, как ты указуешь превосходный безошибный путь
Мне, несчастному скитальцу, которого оставили все будды, — Лама, я вспоминаю тебя.

Размышляя об этом превосходном теле, таком значимом и редком,
И желая извлечь его суть, сделав правильный выбор между обретением и потерей, счастьем и страданием, — Лама, я вспоминаю тебя. 

Размышляя о том, как беспомощен я буду, когда меня внезапно охватит 
Великий страх смерти, — Лама, я вспоминаю тебя.

Размышляя о том, каково это — вдруг расстаться с радостями этой жизни
И в одиночестве отправиться в путь, — Лама, я вспоминаю тебя. 

Размышляя о том, каково это, когда моё нагое тело низвергается в ужасающий
Адский огонь, в невыносимые муки, — Лама, я вспоминаю тебя. 

Размышляя о том, как страдают от голода и жажды, без капли воды, 
Несчастные обитатели мира голодных духов, — Лама, я вспоминаю тебя.

Размышляя о том, как ужасно и отвратительно быть тупым животным, 
И каково пережить это самому, — Лама, я вспоминаю тебя.

Размышляя о Прибежище, которое защитит меня от неизбежного
Падения в страдания низших миров, — Лама, я вспоминаю тебя.

Размышляя о том, как созревают [плоды] белых и чёрных деяний,
И о том, как действовать тщательно, точно и сдержанно, — Лама, я вспоминаю тебя.

Размышляя о том, как сбежать из этой темницы бесконечных рождений,
Источника всех мучений, — Лама, я вспоминаю тебя.

Размышляя о муках моих несчастных старых матерей, неисчислимых как небо, 
Тонущих и терзаемых в ужасном океане сансары, — Лама, я вспоминаю тебя. 

Поэтому, Лама, благослови меня породить в потоке ума 
Самопроизвольный опыт трёх основ пути и двух глубоких стадий.

Молю, благослови меня усердствовать в однонаправленном освоении
Трёх высших практик с сильным отречением, чтобы достичь полного освобождения. 

Молю, благослови меня развить высшую драгоценную бодхичитту с особым подходом — 
Дав клятву в одиночку освободить всех скитальцев.

Молю, благослови меня последовать за бессчётными Победителями
И осуществлять с решимостью великие деяния сыновей Победоносных. 

Молю, благослови меня постичь высшее воззрение, свободное от крайностей,
Где пустота и взаимозависимость, проявление и пустота дополняют друг друга.

Молю, благослови меня быстро породить опыт принятия на путь Трёх Тел
Для созревания основ рождения, смерти и бардо.

Молю, благослови меня возникнуть в иллюзорном теле божества, —
Игре четырёх восторгов и четырёх пустот, — когда ветер и ум растворятся в центральном канале.

Молю, благослови меня сорвать покров [истинности] субъекта и объекта и узреть
Абсолютного, неизменного Ламу — обнажённый лик природы моего ума.

Молю, благослови меня слиться воедино с твоими тремя таинствами, Лама, 
В бескрайней Дхармакае великого блаженства, где истощены умопостроения двух завес. 

Словом, пребудь нераздельно в самом моём сердце вплоть до великого просветления
И милосердно благослови меня, твоего сына, идти за тобой, моим отцом. 

Лама, думай обо мне.
Лама, думай обо мне.
Лама, думай обо мне. 

Колофон: 

Молитва «Призывание Ламы издалека: страдальческий вопль, быстро привлекающий благословение Ламы, нераздельных Трикая» была написана Пабонкой Тулку по настоятельной просьбе и с подношением трёх сотен серебряных монет, гелонга Лосанга Рабгье из Бомпа, отдалённой местности Цава. Записал монах Лосанг Дордже из местности Ден. Переведено Давой Дондрупом в Копане в июне 1985 года на основании комментария, данного его гуру, геше Давой, и более раннего перевода гелонгмы Венди Финстер и гелонга Тхубтена Сампхела. Отредактировал и заново перевёл гелонг Тхубтен Тцультрим в «Иституте ламы Цонкапы», Италия, в сентябре 1989 года. Слегка отредактировано для публикации в «Сборнике молитв» ФМПТ дост. Констанс Миллер,

----------


## Нико

> Нико 
> Основной участник 
> Регистрация: 17.05.2002
> Традиция: Махаяна
> Сообщений: 23,835
> Записей в блоге: 3
> 
> Интересно, а к в женском варианте звучит анекдот про крестик и трусы?


Расскажите анекдотик, я превращу это в женский вариант))).

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вот, исключительно для @*Nirdosh Yogino*. Прокомментируйте плиз.


Что прокомментировать?

----------

Legba (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Что прокомментировать?


Совпадает ли это с дзогченом?

----------


## Shus

> Расскажите анекдотик, я превращу это в женский вариант))).


Не, там для Вас непреодолимые сложности.... 
Вы лучше того...с махаяной по-аккуратнее.

----------


## Нико

> Не, там для Вас непреодолимые сложности.... 
> Вы лучше того...с махаяной по-аккуратнее.


Это уже рассказывал г-н Ондрий. Я помню. ) А что, у меня есть проблемы с Махаяной?

----------


## Shus

> Это уже рассказывал г-н Ондрий. Я помню. ) А что, у меня есть проблемы с Махаяной?


Не знаю... Вам виднее, с чем у Вас проблемы.
Однако с т.з. махаяны звучит, КМК, еретически (не всех спасли - и в будды, т.е. нарушение обета):



> Бодхисаттвами обзывают и Майтрею, и Самантабхадру, и Манджушри, и Авалокитешвару, и Ваджрапани. Хотя на самом деле они не бодхисаттвы, они -- будды, объекты Прибежища....

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю... Вам виднее, с чем у Вас проблемы.
> Однако с т.з. махаяны звучит, КМК, еретически (не всех спасли - и в будды, т.е. нарушение обета):


Какой обет нарушила я, так сказав?

----------


## Shus

> Какой обет нарушила я, так сказав?


Откуда я знаю. Ну может "неблагая речь" или подобное.
А что разве дело только в обетах?

----------


## Нико

> Откуда я знаю. Ну может "неблагая речь" или подобное.
> А что разве дело только в обетах?


Это не неблагая речь, а благая!!!!! Вы предложили тут мне будд рассматривать как бодхисаттв, а я их рангом повысила! Впрочем, как и Вас. Вы тоже не простое существо в моём восприятии).

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Совпадает ли это с дзогченом?


Что должно совпадать с дзогченом? Ну вон есть в призывании мольба к Гуру о благословение на обнаружение природы ума. И? Вы бы лучше прокомментировали свои, то есть, то нету изначальных будд в гелугпа.

----------


## Нико

> Что должно совпадать с дзогченом? Ну вон есть в призывании мольба к Гуру о благословение на обнаружение природы ума. И? Вы бы лучше прокомментировали свои, то есть, то нету изначальных будд в гелугпа.


В гелуг считается, что нет Адибудды. Это так и есть в гелуг... Так что Самантабхадра -- это только символ. ) Прошу не бить меня за это).

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В гелуг считается, что нет Адибудды. Это так и есть в гелуг... Так что Самантабхадра -- это только символ. ) Прошу не бить меня за это).


 Панчен-лама не Гелуг?

----------


## Shus

> Это не неблагая речь, а благая!!!!! Вы предложили тут мне будд рассматривать как бодхисаттв, а я их рангом повысила! Впрочем, как и Вас. Вы тоже не простое существо в моём восприятии).


Все, хватит. Пошел делами заниматься.
Если бы не знал, что это Вы пишите, какую-нибудь фигню подумал (про бханг и т.п.).

----------


## Legba

> Если бы не знал, что это Вы пишите, какую-нибудь фигню подумал (про бханг и т.п.).


Да уж лучше бы бханг, честное слово...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Все, хватит. Пошел делами заниматься.
> Если бы не знал, что это Вы пишите, какую-нибудь фигню подумал (про бханг и т.п.).


Нет, мы не курим бхангов. Категорически. Если о Вас кто-то хорошо (и заслуженно) отзывается, Вы сразу готовы списать всё на бханг).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Нико, вы ж там вроде недавно собирались стать ламой? Вот и уходите давайте в затвор уже. Заодно переосмыслите свою жизнь и обратите ум к Дхарме. А то чем дальше, тем ваши высказывания всё хужее и хужее.

----------

Legba (30.07.2015), Pema Sonam (30.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

ничо вы не понимаете, это спонтанные песни пробуждения безумной мудрости!

----------

Legba (30.07.2015), Pema Sonam (30.07.2015), Нико (30.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Нико, вы ж там вроде недавно собирались стать ламой? Вот и уходите давайте в затвор уже. *Заодно переосмыслите свою жизнь и обратите ум к Дхарме.* А то чем дальше, тем ваши высказывания всё хужее и хужее.


 +1000

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Не ходи в затвор (там и дхармы- то никакой нет (поведения приводящего к состоянию будды)- и будд нет, и кай нет..) лучше познакомься с умными-по интернетам дядьками, с целью наладить точки применения переводческих услуг и бросай переводить хрень безденежную-  секто-завлекательную, а работай за денежку. А при деньгах- человек гораздо лучше себя ощущает.

----------

Нико (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, вы ж там вроде недавно собирались стать ламой? Вот и уходите давайте в затвор уже. Заодно переосмыслите свою жизнь и обратите ум к Дхарме. А то чем дальше, тем ваши высказывания всё хужее и хужее.


Мне можно, я женщина! А вот вы с критикой женского пола когда-нибудь чего-нибудь нарушите. И я, если честно, тоже не вижу у вас качественного повышения высказываний. Кому из нас в ретрит надо?

----------


## Neroli

> И я, если честно, тоже не вижу у вас качественного повышения высказываний. Кому из нас в ретрит надо?


Хм. А как же: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=24761 ???

Мне можно, я испанский летчик))

----------

Legba (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Хм. А как же: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=24761 ???
> 
> Мне можно, я испанский летчик))


Ну это не про меня было сказано(((. Про Ондрия с Легбой, видимо.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну это не про меня было сказано(((. Про Ондрия с Легбой, видимо.


А это про кого? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post717213

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> написана Пабонкой Тулку по настоятельной просьбе и с подношением трёх сотен серебряных монет

----------


## Нико

> А это про кого? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post717213


Так я же люблю делать людям комплименты! А в ответ только одно битьё компьютерными девайсами! Мама, ужас, роди меня обратно! :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> 


Это единственное, что Вы вычерпнули из контекста?

----------


## Neroli

> Так я же люблю делать людям комплименты!


Тебя прям и на слове то не поймаешь. Ловкая какая))

----------


## Нико

> Тебя прям и на слове то не поймаешь. Ловкая какая))


Аналогичное могу сказать про вас, Ватсон!!!)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это всё изначальные будды-дхармакаи. В разных традициях разные.


Да. Когда мы осознаём Гуру, как Ваджрадхару, то обращаемся к Дхармакае.

Но я ещё слышал и такое наставление касательно новых Тантр и Махамудры, что Ваджрадхара - Самбхогакая Будды Шакьмуни.
Когда практикующий достигал реализации Арья, и мог соприкасаться с Самбхогакаей, то Будда Шакьмуни передавал учения АннутараТантр и Махамудру проявляя себя, как Ваджрадхара. Такой взгляд тоже есть.

Но большинства, конечно, считают что Ваджрадхара - АдиБудда.

----------

Ридонлиев (30.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Помню будучи председателем центра и закупив в магазин разных божеств-открытки в центр- обратил внимание, что бойко шли: Дзамбала, Ямантака, Тара и иные, а вот Ваджрадхара как-то вяло- пришлось речь  говорить- что он де не токмо "к богатсву" и "что-бы всё свершалось", а он для того- что-бы понимать лекции о пустоте- способствует и он как начальник- внутри всех..(всё- равно вяло брали  :Frown: )

----------

Legba (31.07.2015), Иилья (06.08.2015), Ондрий (30.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Помню закупив в магазин разных божеств-открытки в центре- обратил внимание, что бойко шли: Дзамбала, Ямантака, Тара и иные, а вот Ваджрадхара как-то вяло- пришлось речь  говорить- что он де не токмо "к богатсву" и "что-бы всё свершалось", а он для того- что-бы понимать лекции о пустоте- способствует и он как начальник- внутри всех..(всё- равно вяло брали )


Не смеши на ночь глядя))))) Никто почти не сечёт, кто такой Ваджрадхара. Тут были разные мнения, конечно)

----------


## Ондрий

> Никто почти не сечёт, кто такой Ваджрадхара.


вот вот, особенно некоторые.

----------


## Нико

> вот вот, особенно некоторые.


Особенно тот некоторый, кто спутал его с Вайрочаной зачем-то.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Особенно тот некоторый, кто спутал его с Вайрочаной зачем-то.


В Сингон Вайрочана и есть Ваджрадхара. "Дэти, умом это понять нельзя, надо просто запомнить" (С).

----------


## Нико

> В Сингон Вайрочана и есть Ваджрадхара. "Дэти, умом это понять нельзя, надо просто запомнить" (С).


Вот что такое "без затвора в мандале работать". ( Вайрочана -- восточный сектор, Ваджрадхара же -- центральный. Если мы говорим об одном и том же.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вот что такое "без затвора в мандале работать". ( Вайрочана -- восточный сектор, Ваджрадхара же -- центральный. Если мы говорим об одном и том же.


О разном  :Smilie: . Вообще, не мешает знать хоть немного дальневосточных братьев по уму-разуму.

----------


## Дубинин

Кто во что горазд...надо-же.

----------


## Ондрий

> Особенно тот некоторый, кто спутал его с Вайрочаной зачем-то.


это кто? Кхедруб штоле? ))

----------


## Нико

> это кто? Кхедруб штоле? ))


Ойй... Винни-Пух.....))))

А чё там Кхедруб про тантру Ваджрабхайравы писал?  Это будет особенно интересно узнать нам... с Бобром...)

----------


## Ондрий

вам с бобром уже ничего не поможет, поэтому пора вам обоим в гуры подаваться! давно уже говорю.

----------


## Нико

> вам с бобром уже ничего не поможет, поэтому пора вам обоим в гуры подаваться! давно уже говорю.


Не пойдём мы в гуры. Я, по крайней мере. За Бобра не отвечу...Но рассмотрите, кто там и где там Вайрочана в мандале Ваджрабхайравы.

----------


## Ондрий

> Не пойдём мы в гуры. Я, по крайней мере. За Бобра не отвечу...Но рассмотрите, кто там и где там Вайрочана в мандале Ваджрабхайравы.


Нико, а вот скажите, вы иногда книжки хоть какие-то читаете или только получаете терма ума сразу от Ваджрадхары? Мне интересно.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, а вот скажите, вы иногда книжки хоть какие-то читаете или только получаете терма ума сразу от Ваджрадхары? Мне интересно.


Я получаю ванги, г-н Винни-Пух, ванги. Они важнее книжек ваших. И там всё объясняется, но вы же не пойдете на ванг? Вы будете читать умные книжки вместо этого. А меня сопелки, пыхтелки, кричалки и дразнилки не интересуют.)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Эмм, как-то я даже не знаю, что это проясняет, запутался совсем в теме, но в молитве к линии преемственности Шести Йог Калачакры Будда Шакьямуни фигурирует, сразу прям перед 35 дхармараджами  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.07.2015), Нико (30.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (31.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я получаю ванги, г-н Винни-Пух, ванги. Они важнее книжек ваших. И там всё объясняется, но вы же не пойдете на ванг? Вы будете читать умные книжки вместо этого. А меня сопелки, пыхтелки, кричалки и дразнилки не интересуют.)


Толку-то для вас с этих вангов где я тоже штаны протирал, если вы до сих пор путаетесь где Акшобхья, а где Вайрочана, в каких тантрах они меняются местами и что такое пять семейств. А также что делает Ваджрадхара у вас на месте Акшобхьи - тоже было бы интересно узнать.

----------


## Нико

> Толку-то для вас с этих вангов где я тоже штаны протирал, если вы до сих пор путаетесь где Акшобхья, а где Вайрочана, в каких тантрах они меняются местами и что такое пять семейств. А также что делает Ваджрадхара у вас на месте Акшобхьи - тоже было бы интересно узнать.


Акшобхья -- это и есть Ваджаджхара. Если кому до сих пор интересно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Акшобхья -- это и есть Ваджаджхара. Если кому до сих пор интересно.


а остальные 4 куда делись?

----------


## Нико

> а остальные 4 куда делись?


Они не в центре мандалы в данном случае!!!!)))

----------


## Ондрий

> Они не в центре мандалы в данном случае!!!!)))


/хлопает себя по лбу. Точно! Как я сразу не допер!

----------


## Нико

> /хлопает себя по лбу. Точно! Как я сразу не допер!


 :Kiss:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мне можно, я женщина! А вот вы с критикой женского пола когда-нибудь чего-нибудь нарушите. И я, если честно, тоже не вижу у вас качественного повышения высказываний. Кому из нас в ретрит надо?


Я критикую не женский пол, а ваши высказывания, Нико. Не важно, какого вы пола. На форуме много прекрасных женщин, а запредельную дурь только вы пишете последнее время.

Раньше вы просто писали всякие глупости, я с пониманием относился, потому что бывает, сам пишу глупость, да и в буддизме тоже очень плохо разбираюсь. Потом вы стали принижающе писать про ЕСДЛ — не как про бодхисаттву, а как про администратора всея тибетского народа, я тоже с пониманием отнёсся, меня, бывает, самого заносит насчёт ЕСДЛ, и вообще, он не мой учитель. Но извините, когда вы про Гараба Дордже сделали странное заявление, я утвердился в мысли, что вам было бы полезно отдохнуть от форума и попрактиковать Ваджрасаттву. Примите как дружеский совет. И позвольте вам напомнить, что предыдущее перерождение вашего учителя ЕСДЛ (Нгаванг Лобсанг Гьяцо) был практиком Дзогчена, а вы по идее должны почтительно относиться к линии передачи вашего учителя.

----------

Legba (31.07.2015), Rushny (04.08.2015), Ридонлиев (31.07.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Кто во что горазд...надо-же.


"Кто во что" - это явно не про сингон, поскольку это самая ранняя тантрическая школа (середина 7-го века).
Их тантра: с двумя мандалами, Вайрочаной, как дхармакаей, и Гаутамой, как его нирманакаей - первая тантрическая система в истории буддизма.
При чем, как все в принципе признают, сохранилась в достаточно первозданном виде (в т.ч. очень интересный культ видьяраджей).
Кстати у них нет медитаций с энергиями, каналами, чакрами и пр., поскольку все это более поздние разработки.

Этакая "тантрическая тхеравада" получается.

UPD: Кстати английская статья в вики по сингону очень приличная.

----------

Legba (31.07.2015), Андрей Урбанович (16.08.2015), Дубинин (31.07.2015), Ондрий (31.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (31.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> "Кто во что" - это явно не про сингон, поскольку это самая ранняя тантрическая школа (середина 7-го века).
> Их тантра: с двумя мандалами, Вайрочаной, как дхармакаей, и Гаутамой, как его нирманакаей - первая тантрическая система в истории буддизма.
> При чем, как все в принципе признают, сохранилась в достаточно первозданном виде (в т.ч. очень интересный культ видьяраджей).
> Кстати у них нет медитаций с энергиями, каналами, чакрами и пр., поскольку все это более поздние разработки.
> 
> Этакая "тантрическая тхеравада" получается.


То-то мне сразу нАдушу легли объяснялки этих мандал- как минимум своей практичностью..
(нет-бы им всем- остановиться на этом)))

----------


## Аше

> Кстати у них нет медитаций с энергиями, каналами, чакрами и пр., поскольку все это более поздние разработки.


Медитации на каналы, ветра и тигле как в ануттара в сингоне нет, но есть своя специфическая работа с чакрами, элементами. Она описана, например, в "The Illuminating secret commentary on the five cakras and the nine syllables" Какубана:
http://www.bdk.or.jp/pdf/bdk/digital...Texts_2004.pdf

По крайней мере, этот текст, судя по всему, уже более поздняя разработка в сингоне, поэтому вопрос, было ли нечто подобное в оригинале во времена Кукая, остается открытым.

----------

Legba (31.07.2015), Pema Sonam (31.07.2015), Shus (31.07.2015), Андрей Урбанович (16.08.2015), Дубинин (31.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.07.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Медитации на каналы, ветра и тигле как в ануттара в сингоне нет, но есть своя специфическая работа с чакрами, элементами. Она описана, например, в "The Illuminating secret commentary on the five cakras and the nine syllables" Какубана:
> http://www.bdk.or.jp/pdf/bdk/digital...Texts_2004.pdf
> По крайней мере, этот текст, судя по всему, уже более поздняя разработка в сингоне, поэтому вопрос, было ли нечто подобное в оригинале во времена Кукая, остается открытым.


Про чакры не уверен, но книжку лень смотреть (помнится, что семенные слога и их "разворачивание" точно есть).

По ссылке переводчик текста толково и ясно рассказывает о Какубане: 12-ый век, новое направление синтеза с амидаизмом (Амитабха - самбхогакая Вайрочаны, ритуальные действия можно направлять на него - и добиться плода и пр.)

"It is significant that Kakuban argues that attaining enlightenment in one’s present body through esoteric practices is the same ultimately as being born in the Western Paradise through chanting Amitåbha’s name. Kakuban claims in this work that he has in fact already attained enlightenment and birth in the Western Paradise, and his sole purpose in writing this commentary is to indicate how others can too."

А чакры и слога есть, вот такие:
"The five cakras in the title refer to those of the head, face, chest, stomach, and lower limbs of the yogin’s body, correlated with the Five Buddhas, five wisdoms, etc. The nine syllables refer to the nine-syllable mantra of Amitåbha: Oμ a m® ta te je ha ra h¥μ. By chanting this mantra, Kakuban argues, enlightenment can be attained in one’s present body—an enlightenment represented by the five cakras. Kakuban argues the person in the flesh can attain Buddhahood through purification and various practices."

Ну и откуда есть пошло:
"Third, this work is an extraordinary example of the assimilation of Chinese Taoist teachings and Shingon teachings on the constitution of a human being. The five Chinese elements, five internal organs, five Chinese gods, planets, and so on are correlated with the five Buddhist wisdoms, five Shingon elements (excluding the sixth, consciousness), etc. Such correlations are typical of Tantric writings. Di›erent orders of reality are ultimately always interrelated. Finally, this work is well known for its brief mention of a fifth dharmakåya, the dharmadhåtukåya. This doctrine too can be traced to K¥kai’s writings and also to other sutras Kakuban quotes. (See, for example, the end of K¥kai’s Hizøhøyaku [The Precious Key to the Secret Treasury, pp. 133–215 in this volume], where he writes that the dharmakåya Mahåvairo cana resides in his palace accompanied by his four companions the four dharmakåyas.)"

----------

Дубинин (31.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.07.2015)

----------


## Аше

> По ссылке переводчик текста толково и ясно рассказывает о Какубане: 12-ый век, новое направление синтеза с амидаизмом (Амитабха - самбхогакая Вайрочаны, ритуальные действия можно направлять на него - и добиться плода и пр.)
> ...
> Ну и откуда есть пошло:


Как по мне не очень толково в том числе и в смысле откуда пошло, так  как может создаться впечатление будто эти "новвоведения" из даосских учений и/или амидаизма. Хотя если почитать сам текст, то там чакры расположены на манер ступы, т.е. тела садхака как ступы, и типичные для сингон методики созерцания слогов прикрученные к этой модели, а это все есть тантрические корни. Я еще раз повторю это не тот уровень проработки концепции чакры как в ануттаре, это скорее отголоски более старой модели элементов в проекции на тело, но тем не менее они там есть. Собственно, вопрос поэтому и остается открытым, было ли подобное отождествление элементов по частям тела (методики созерцания слогов были) до Какубана, а Какубан просто присоединил к этому девять слогов и корреляции из даосских текстов, или нет.

----------

Pema Sonam (31.07.2015), Shus (31.07.2015), Дубинин (31.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.07.2015)

----------


## Аше

> Собственно, вопрос поэтому и остается открытым, было ли подобное отождествление элементов по частям тела (методики созерцания слогов были) до Какубана, а Какубан просто присоединил к этому девять слогов и корреляции из даосских текстов, или нет.


Я не удержался и покопал  :Smilie:  Залез в Махавайрочана сутру, т.к. сингоновская мандала Гарбхадхату основа как раз на этом тексте:
http://www.bdk.or.jp/pdf/bdk/digital...ocana_2005.pdf

В 6 главе "The Manifestation of siddhi":



> In mental equipoise, he imagines the letter-gateway Ra all [over his body],
> Emitting blazing light all around which is serene and shines everywhere.
> The light of the yogin turns outward and pervades all places,
> And benefiting the world according to [people’s] desires,
> the practitioner will exercise supernatural faculties.
> [Visualizing] the letter-gateway Ra in his upper body and the letter
> Va inside the circle at his navel,
> He will emit fire and cause rain to fall, manifesting them at the same time:
> With the letter Ra he is able to eliminate the suffering of extreme cold in hell,
> ...


В 11 главе "The Secret Mandala":



> At this the World-honored One Vairocana again addressed the vajradhara
> Lord of Mysteries, saying, “Lord of Mysteries, there are instances in
> which the positions, seed[-syllables], and insignia of the holy deities of the
> maṇḍala are set up [on the person of the practitioner]. You should listen
> attentively and consider it carefully as I now explain.”
> 
> The vajradhara Lord of Mysteries said, “So be it, World-honored One.
> I am eager to listen.”
> 
> ...





> 86. According to the Chinese commentary, the vajra circle is square and yellow (cf. note
> 61), the water circle circular and white, the fire circle triangular and red, and the wind
> circle semilunar and black, and they are associated with the letters A, Va, Ra, and Ha
> respectively.


Соответственно, уже в Махавайрочана сутре есть методы сопоставляющие элементы и части тела, только здесь это называют не чакрами, а мандалами элементов.

----------

Legba (31.07.2015), Shus (31.07.2015), Дубинин (31.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (31.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.07.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Я не удержался и покопал  Залез в Махавайрочана сутру.....


Вы меня вдохновили... :Smilie: 
Я тоже залез в "Abe R. The Weaving of Mantra (Kukai and Esoteric Buddhism)" и попытался (в очередной раз) кое-что выборочно прочитать, но минут через 10-15 опух и бросил это дело. 
Тут или надо читать не торопясь и подряд, или иметь хорошие знания в этой теме. :Frown:

----------


## Нико

> Я критикую не женский пол, а ваши высказывания, Нико. Не важно, какого вы пола. На форуме много прекрасных женщин, а запредельную дурь только вы пишете последнее время.
> 
> Раньше вы просто писали всякие глупости, я с пониманием относился, потому что бывает, сам пишу глупость, да и в буддизме тоже очень плохо разбираюсь. Потом вы стали принижающе писать про ЕСДЛ — не как про бодхисаттву, а как про администратора всея тибетского народа, я тоже с пониманием отнёсся, меня, бывает, самого заносит насчёт ЕСДЛ, и вообще, он не мой учитель. Но извините, когда вы про Гараба Дордже сделали странное заявление, я утвердился в мысли, что вам было бы полезно отдохнуть от форума и попрактиковать Ваджрасаттву. Примите как дружеский совет. И позвольте вам напомнить, что предыдущее перерождение вашего учителя ЕСДЛ (Нгаванг Лобсанг Гьяцо) был практиком Дзогчена, а вы по идее должны почтительно относиться к линии передачи вашего учителя.


Так какие проблемы? Вы модератор. Забаньте. Вам всё равно не понять, что я имею в виду.

----------


## Нико

Это удар по бездорожью и разгильдяйству на БФ. Возможно, после этого мне будет нечего сказать из привычных всем глупостей.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0sw2CgysWY

----------

Мария Дролма (02.08.2015)

----------


## ullu

> И у меня возник вопрос. А с чего вдруг эти учения вообще *подходят* людям?


Ну работают потому что, потому и подходят. 
У вас не работают они что ли, что вы спрашиваете ?

----------


## ullu

> Он давал дзогчен. Но не на основе заветов Гараба Дордже. Там был Лонгченпа, и про Гараба Дордже не было ни слова.


Не совсем понятно, как это Лонгченпа вдруг и без Гараба Дордже ?  :EEK!:  Такого не бывает.

----------

Pema Sonam (02.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не совсем понятно, как это Лонгченпа вдруг и без Гараба Дордже ?  Такого не бывает.


Ну значит я "прослушала".

----------


## ullu

> Ну значит я "прослушала".


Ну это всегда можно поправить, чтобы не сомневаться  :Smilie: 
Можно же вот посмотреть Ум Будды, там Лонгченпа очень явно опирается на Гараба Дордже, если в Драгоценной сокровищнице это может быть не так очевидно, хотя и там он говорит о нем "великий ачарья" и весь текст построен по принципу трех заветов. Как обнаружить, как не оставаться в сомнениях, как продолжать.
Но в Уме Будды там львиная доля текста с цитатами Гараба Дордже.

Но вообще меня всегда эти споры удивляли, ещё с Топпером мы спорили о дзогчен и о его аутентичности, хотя я не очень понимаю о чем спорить можно. Веь ясно же, что обнаружить это знание это единственный способ освободить всех не уничтожая мир. Поэтому передавал Будда это непосредственно или нет, не имеет значения. Ну, конечно, если нужно освобождение, а не хобби в виде буддизма.
Поэтому , раз Гараб Дордже передавал это знание и методы для его обнаружения, то как он может не быть Прибежищем ? В ком и в чем же ещё Прибежище принимать ? Если отказываться от освобождения. Получается хобби тогда такое...я занимаюсь буддизмом...но зачем ?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.08.2015), Мария Дролма (05.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

Вот ullu, скажите тогда: почему в дзогчен принимают Прибежище, отдельное от Будды Шакьямуни? Объясните убогим читателям.

----------


## ullu

> Вот ullu, скажите тогда: почему в дзогчен принимают Прибежище, отдельное от Будды Шакьямуни? Объясните убогим читателям.


Как это ? Никогда о таком не слышала.

----------


## Нико

> Как это ? Никогда о таком не слышала.


Т.е. в дзогчен нет Прибежища???

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... в дзогчен принимают Прибежище, отдельное от Будды Шакьямуни ...


 жесть какая. где это такие дзогчены водятся.

----------


## Нико

> жесть какая. где это такие дзогчены водятся.


В боне. Впрочем, поясните!

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В боне. Впрочем, поясните!


За бон конкретно не скажу, а так Прибежище принимается перед собранием всех реализованных существ. Будды Шакьямуни в этом собрании не может не быть. Это если про что-то ритуальное говорить, а не про прибежище в природе ума, которая отделена от Будды Шакьямуни и подавно не может быть.

----------


## Нико

> За бон конкретно не скажу, а так Прибежище принимается перед собранием всех реализованных существ. Будды Шакьямуни в этом собрании не может не быть.


Вот и я о том же и воркую.... Но лучше дайте мне пример линии преемственности дзогчен. От А до Я.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вот и я о том же и воркую.... Но лучше дайте мне пример линии преемственности дзогчен. От А до Я.


Не изучал поименно. Какое это отношение имеет к наличию/отсутствию Будды Шакьямуни в принятии Прибежища в Дзогчен? Если вы про то, что Прибежище может приниматься только в линии передачи, то Дзогчен себя такими рамками не ограничивает.

----------


## Нико

> Не изучал поименно. Какое это отношение имеет к наличию/отсутствию Будды Шакьямуни в принятии Прибежища в Дзогчен? Если вы про то, что Прибежище может приниматься только в линии передачи, то Дзогчен себя такими рамками не ограничивает.


Это имеет большое отношение. 

Какими рамками ограничивает себя дзогчен?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это имеет большое отношение.


Какое конкретно? То, что Шакьямуни не смог запустить при жизни на Земле линию передачи Дзогчен, не имеет никакого значения. Ну не оказалось Манджушримитры рядом тогда. Он предсказал появление Гараба Дордже.




> Какими рамками ограничивает себя дзогчен?


Почитайте книжки хотя бы. А то "Прибежище в Дзогчен без Будды Шакьямуни", мягко говоря, очень не серьезно.

----------


## Shus

> .... а так Прибежище принимается перед собранием всех реализованных существ. Будды Шакьямуни в этом собрании не может не быть. ....


А как звучит текст прибежища, если не секрет?

----------

Нико (02.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А как звучит текст прибежища, если не секрет?


Поддерживаю просьбу. )

----------


## Vladiimir

> ... Но лучше дайте мне пример линии преемственности дзогчен. От А до Я.


См. список учителей-основателей дзогчен: http://www.rigpawiki.org/index.php?t...welve_teachers

Как видим, Шакьямуни двенадцатый в линии учителей дзогчена.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (03.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (03.08.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот ullu, скажите тогда: почему в дзогчен принимают Прибежище, отдельное от Будды Шакьямуни?


В смысле, обещают не учиться у Шакьямуни?

----------


## Vladiimir

> А как звучит текст прибежища, если не секрет?


Dalai Lama - Dzogchen: The Heart Essence of the Great Perfection:



> In the Vajrayana approach, and especially in the context of Dzogchen, it is necessary for the instructions to be given by a qualified master. That is why, in such approaches, we take refuge in the guru as well in the Buddha, Dharma, and Sangha. In some sense, it is not sufficient simply to take refuge in the three sources of refuge; a fourth element is added, that of taking refuge in the guru. And so we say, “I take refuge in the guru; I take refuge in the Buddha; I take refuge in the Dharma; I take refuge in the Sangha.”

----------

Shus (02.08.2015), Нико (02.08.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А как звучит текст прибежища, если не секрет?


Если про слова, то у Намкай Норбу Ринпоче в практиках тантрические гуру, дэвы, дакини.

----------


## ullu

> А как звучит текст прибежища, если не секрет?


Не секрет. Драгоценный сосуд страница 109.
Я и все существа почтительно принимаем прибежище 
В учителе, йидамах, паво и дакини,
В Будде, Дхарме и благородной Сангхе,
Заполняющих все небо.

----------

Shus (03.08.2015), Мария Дролма (05.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.08.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Т.е. в дзогчен нет Прибежища???


Ну как такое может быть ?  :Smilie:  
В дзогчен одномоментно принимают все три вида прибежища. И внешнее прибежище никуда не девается - в Будде , Дхарме и Сангхе.
Просто когда мы делаем визуализацию , то объединяем всех учителей всех линий передачи и всех просветленных всех традиций в образе учителя ( или в А ).
Будда Шакьямуни там обязательно есть. И мало того, он же один из 12ти изначальных учителей Дзогчен.

----------


## ullu

> Это имеет большое отношение. 
> 
> Какими рамками ограничивает себя дзогчен?


Восходить в поведении, нисходить в воззрении. Это значит, что хотя нет никаких ограничений, мы постоянно осознаем обстоятельства и не отвергаем ни одну из колесниц.
Не отвергаем не означает, что мы признаем их право на существование. Не отвергаем означает, что мы должны практиковать и вести себя так, чтобы практика и поведение согласовывались со всеми 9 колесницами сразу.
В Драгоценном сосуде есть по этому поводу отдельные указания, что это так согласуется, а это так согласуется.

И в самом начале книги есть стих из коренного текста Санти Маха Сангхи

Основа учения - совершенные изучение, практика и переживания
Совершенного учения Будды, содержащегося в сутрах и тантрах,
И учения Ума Самантабхадры - метода и их сущности, согласующихся в совершенстве
С помощью тантр, лунгов и упадеш Полного Совершенства,
а так же янтра-йоги.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот и я о том же и воркую.... Но лучше дайте мне пример линии преемственности дзогчен. От А до Я.


Вот, например, молитва линии преемственности из нгондро Лонгчен Ньингтиг:

རྒྱ་ཆད་ཕྱོགས་ལྷུང་བྲལ་བའི་ཞིང་ཁམས་ནས༔
In the heavenly realm, free from all dimensions and extremes,
དང་པོའི་སངས་རྒྱས་ཆོས་སྐུ་ཀུན་ཏུ་བཟང་༔
Is the Primordial Buddha, the dharmakāya Samantabhadra;
ལོངས་སྐུ་ཆུ་ཟླའི་རོལ་རྩལ་རྡོ་རྗེ་སེམས༔
His wisdom play, like the reflection of the moon in water, the saṃbhogakāya Vajrasattva;
སྤྲུལ་སྐུར་མཚན་རྫོགས་དགའ་རབ་རྡོ་རྗེ་ལ༔
Perfect with all buddha qualities, nirmāṇakāya Garab Dorje;
གསོལ་བ་འདེབས་སོ་བྱིན་རླབས་དབང་བསྐུར་སྩོལ༔
To you I pray: Grant me your blessings and empowerment!

ཤྲཱི་སིངྷ་དོན་དམ་ཆོས་ཀྱི་མཛོད༔
Śrī Siṃha, treasure of the ultimate Dharma;
འཇམ་དཔལ་བཤེས་གཉེན་ཐེག་དགུའི་འཁོར་ལོས་བསྒྱུར༔
Mañjuśrīmitra, universal ruler of the Nine Yānas;
ཛྙཱ་ན་སཱུ་ཏྲ་པཎ་ཆེན་བི་མ་ལར༔
Jñānasūtra, great paṇḍita Vimalamitra;
གསོལ་བ་འདེབས་སོ་གྲོལ་བྱེད་ལམ་སྣ་སྟོན༔
To you I pray: Show me the way to make my mind free!
འཛམ་བུ་གླིང་གི་རྒྱན་གཅིག་པདྨ་འབྱུང་༔
Padmasambhava, sole ornament of this world of ours,
ངེས་པར་ཐུགས་ཀྱི་སྲས་མཆོག་རྗེ་འབངས་གྲོགས༔
Your supreme heart-disciples, Trisong Detsen, Vairotsana, and Yeshe Tsogyal;
ཐུགས་གཏེར་རྒྱ་མཚོའི་བརྡ་འགྲོལ་ཀློང་ཆེན་ཞབས༔
Longchenpa, who revealed a vast ocean of wisdom mind treasures;
མཁའ་འགྲོའི་དབྱིངས་མཛོད་བཀའ་བབས་འཇིགས་མེད་གླིང་༔
Jikme Lingpa, entrusted with the space treasury of the ḍākinīs;
གསོལ་བ་འདེབས་སོ་འབྲས་བུ་ཐོབ་གྲོལ་སྩོལ༔
To you I pray: Grant me fruition and liberation!

Дальше от Джигме Лингпы до конкретного учителя в зависимости от конкретной линии.




> А как звучит текст прибежища, если не секрет?


Например, оттуда же:

དཀོན་མཆོག་གསུམ་དངོས་བདེ་གཤེགས་རྩ་བ་གསུམ༔
In the Three Jewels, and their essence, the sugatas, in the three roots: lama, yidam, and khandro,
རྩ་རླུང་ཐིག་ལེའི་རང་བཞིན་བྱང་ཆུབ་སེམས༔
In the channels, inner air, and tiklés, and their nature, the bodhicitta,
ངོ་བོ་རང་བཞིན་ཐུགས་རྗེའི་དཀྱིལ་འཁོར་ལ༔
In the mandala of essence, nature, and compassion,
བྱང་ཆུབ་སྙིང་པོའི་བར་དུ་སྐྱབས་སུ་མཆི༔
I take refuge until enlightenment is fully realized.




> Как видим, Шакьямуни двенадцатый в линии учителей дзогчена.


Можно понимать как «будды, во время поворота колеса Дхармы которых передавался дзогчен». Или как вариант, считать Гараба Дордже перерождением Будды Шакьямуни.

----------

Legba (03.08.2015), Shus (03.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2015), Нико (03.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

А почему не Будды Амитабхи? 
...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Я по чём знаю  :Smilie:  Народ требует Будду Шакьямуни  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Не,  не,  давайте Будду Амитабху!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (03.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (03.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну работают потому что, потому и подходят. 
> У вас не работают они что ли, что вы спрашиваете ?


А как понять, работают или нет? Каков критерий?

Я к тому, что некоторые "улучшения" психо-физические и проч., они и без всяких тантр происходят. Да и без буддизма порой.
Т.е. каков критерий, что работают именно эти тантры, а не просто само стремление ко всему хорошему и светлому?

----------

Legba (03.08.2015), Кузьмич (03.08.2015), Паня (03.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (03.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Ну работают потому что, потому и подходят. 
> У вас не работают они что ли, что вы спрашиваете ?


Ну, начнем с того, что это все же была шутка.)) Но, раз уж Вы полезли в бутылку...

Я присоединяюсь к вопросу @*Neroli* - что значит "работают"?
Есть классический критерий реализации божества (хоть мирного, хоть гневного) - высшие сиддхи (достижение состояния Будды) и обычные сиддхи (8 видов сиддхи и другое).
Другие критерии реализации - мне лично неизвестны.
Судя по тону сообщения - у Вас лично "работает".
Возникает закономерный вопрос - Вы достигли состояния Будды, обрели сиддхи, или имеете ввиду что-то совершенно свое,
никак не отраженное в текстах Дхармы?

----------

Ондрий (03.08.2015), Паня (03.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2015)

----------


## ullu

> А как понять, работают или нет? Каков критерий?
> 
> Я к тому, что некоторые "улучшения" психо-физические и проч., они и без всяких тантр происходят. Да и без буддизма порой.
> Т.е. каков критерий, что работают именно эти тантры, а не просто само стремление ко всему хорошему и светлому?


Ну ты же смотришь за собой, и видишь работает оно или нет. 
Сперва не так очевидно, потом , когда оно работает сразу уже и явно - это совершенно ясно. Ты сделала практику и проблема сразу решилась. 

По разному может работать. Ну вот например есть запутанность ума, ты её пробуешь устранить по всякому, не получается. Потом делаешь практику и запутанность ума исчезает и появляется ясность и понимание сразу. 
Или например есть люди, которых ты никак не можешь принять, мозгами понимаешь, что они тоже люди и все такое, но внутри ненависть прямо сидит и все, раздражение или ещё что-то. Делаешь практику и чувствуешь что ненависть исчезла сразу и превратилась в сочувствие или просто доброжелательное принятие. 
Ну и как-то так. А так много же эффектов разных может быть. 
Хотя по любому работает не тантра, а стремление к хорошему. Просто тантра как инструмент помогает этому стремлению работать лучше и проще.

----------


## Legba

> Ну ты же смотришь за собой, и видишь работает оно или нет. 
> Сперва не так очевидно, потом , когда оно работает сразу уже и явно - это совершенно ясно. Ты сделала практику и проблема сразу решилась. 
> 
> По разному может работать. Ну вот например есть запутанность ума, ты её пробуешь устранить по всякому, не получается. Потом делаешь практику и запутанность ума исчезает и появляется ясность и понимание сразу. 
> Или например есть люди, которых ты никак не можешь принять, мозгами понимаешь, что они тоже люди и все такое, но внутри ненависть прямо сидит и все, раздражение или ещё что-то. Делаешь практику и чувствуешь что ненависть исчезла сразу и превратилась в сочувствие или просто доброжелательное принятие. 
> Ну и как-то так. А так много же эффектов разных может быть. 
> Хотя по любому работает не тантра, а стремление к хорошему. Просто тантра как инструмент помогает этому стремлению работать лучше и проще.


Если не ошибаюсь, всего вышеописанного можно добиться при помощи психотерапии.
Не слишком навороченный метод для решения такого уровня проблем?

----------

Pema Sonam (03.08.2015), Дубинин (03.08.2015), Паня (03.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Если не ошибаюсь, всего вышеописанного можно добиться при помощи психотерапии.
> Не слишком навороченный метод для решения такого уровня проблем?


А если не было денег- почитал Тару-Дзамбалу, на следующий день скажем- одолели возможности обогащения.. ты обрадовался- читаешь снова- ничего..- отслеживаешь- что не делаешь практику- а пытаешься повторить первый успех.. (короче где гарантия, что не летают?- может низенько-низенько?..)

----------

Чагна Дордже (03.08.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Если не ошибаюсь, всего вышеописанного можно добиться при помощи психотерапии.
> Не слишком навороченный метод для решения такого уровня проблем?


Смотря что понимать под запутаностью ума и смотря какое знание нужно для того, чтобы распутаться.

----------


## ullu

> Ну, начнем с того, что это все же была шутка.)) Но, раз уж Вы полезли в бутылку...
> 
> Я присоединяюсь к вопросу @*Neroli* - что значит "работают"?
> Есть классический критерий реализации божества (хоть мирного, хоть гневного) - высшие сиддхи (достижение состояния Будды) и обычные сиддхи (8 видов сиддхи и другое).
> Другие критерии реализации - мне лично неизвестны.
> Судя по тону сообщения - у Вас лично "работает".
> Возникает закономерный вопрос - Вы достигли состояния Будды, обрели сиддхи, или имеете ввиду что-то совершенно свое,
> никак не отраженное в текстах Дхармы?


Не обязательно достигать состояния Будды , чтобы говорить о том, что у меня вот оно работает. Достаточно один раз ясно понять принцип и вы уже сразу знаете, что это принцип сработает везде где надо. 
Но нельзя же сказать про человека, который один раз обнаружил принцип, или даже несоклько раз смог его применить, что у него высшие сиддхи. Но и нельзя сказать, что у него ничего не работает, потому что принцип он понял и уже иногда может его применять.

Такой вот вам ответ из моей бутылки. Подходит ?

если на примере с лекарством для попугайчиков. То как бы вопрос не в том, что на пачке написано, а в том, что вы знаете состав и как этот состав дейсвтует. И хоть на пачке и написано, что оно для бегемотов это лекарство, вы знаете как на организм действует состав и знаете что если выпьете его то головная боль и у вас пройдет, не только у бегемота.
Ну такая аналогия про принцип, не совсем корректная, но примерная.

----------


## Legba

> Такой вот вам ответ из моей бутылки. Подходит ?


Вообще говоря - нет)) До тех пор, пока больной не выздоровел - нет никаких оснований полагать, что улучшение его самочувствия - это к лучшему.
Равно как нет оснований считать, что Вы понимаете принцип и он работает именно так - при отсутствии окончательно выздоровевших.
Но давайте не будем об этом - важно ведь "не оставаться в сомнении", правда? :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2015)

----------


## Паня

> Вообще говоря - нет)) До тех пор, пока больной не выздоровел - нет никаких оснований полагать, что улучшение его самочувствия - это к лучшему.


- Больной перед смертью потел? 
- Потел! 
- Хорошо!

----------

Кузьмич (04.08.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Равно как нет оснований считать, что Вы понимаете принцип и он работает именно так - при отсутствии окончательно выздоровевших.


Для этого к методам разъясняются знаки продвижения, которые и являются ориентиром правильности.

----------


## ullu

> Вообще говоря - нет)) До тех пор, пока больной не выздоровел - нет никаких оснований полагать, что улучшение его самочувствия - это к лучшему.
> Равно как нет оснований считать, что Вы понимаете принцип и он работает именно так - при отсутствии окончательно выздоровевших.
> Но давайте не будем об этом - важно ведь "не оставаться в сомнении", правда?


Странно, когда этот принцип ясен и работает, то в этот момент совершенно ясно, что он сработает везде где надо и как надо и до полного освобождения.
Сомнения возникают когда долго не удается его снова обнаружить, но как только обнаруживаешь, то конечно никаких сомнений быть не может. 
В самом этом принципе заложено , что сомнений не может остаться. 
Ну может у меня так, я не знаю. Но я не знаю для чего мне надо было бы придумывать сомнения, если совершенно ясно , что принцип работает , сработает везде где надо и приведет к полному освобождению.

Но упираться что все так должны, я конечно не буду. У меня так, а вы как хотите.

----------


## Legba

> Ну может у меня так, я не знаю. Но я не знаю для чего мне надо было бы придумывать сомнения, если совершенно ясно , что принцип работает , *сработает везде где надо и приведет к полному освобождению.*


Ну и чудесно. Как приведет - сообщите))

----------

Ондрий (03.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, начнем с того, что это все же была шутка.)) Но, раз уж Вы полезли в бутылку...
> 
> Я присоединяюсь к вопросу @*Neroli* - что значит "работают"?
> Есть классический критерий реализации божества (хоть мирного, хоть гневного) - высшие сиддхи (достижение состояния Будды) и обычные сиддхи (8 видов сиддхи и другое).
> Другие критерии реализации - мне лично неизвестны.
> Судя по тону сообщения - у Вас лично "работает".
> Возникает закономерный вопрос - Вы достигли состояния Будды, обрели сиддхи, или имеете ввиду что-то совершенно свое,
> никак не отраженное в текстах Дхармы?


Как же тогда те из Архатов, которые не обладали ридхи(идхи)?
Или они не достигли успеха(сидхи)?

----------


## ullu

> Ну и чудесно. Как приведет - сообщите))


Зачем ? Вы ж все равно сомневаться будете.

----------


## PampKin Head

При актуальном обнаружении (тем более регулярном) и отсутствии сомнений (тем более)  критерием будет увеличение времени пребывания с годами и т. д. 

Если этого нет,  то может не совсем То обнаруживалось (а там есть варианты,  зело похожие)?

----------

Legba (03.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Как же тогда те из Архатов, которые не обладали ридхи(идхи)?
> Или они не достигли успеха(сидхи)?


Мы, вроде бы, про практику Тантры беседовали. С точки зрения Ваджраяны - достижение архатства это, скорее, косяк))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Зачем ? Вы ж все равно сомневаться будете.


Ну, как Будда Вы верняк меня убедите при помощи "сладкозвучной речи Брахмы" и других ништяков, свойственных Буддам.))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.08.2015), Паня (04.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (04.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мы, вроде бы, про практику Тантры беседовали. С точки зрения Ваджраяны - достижение архатства это, скорее, косяк))


В жизнеописаниях Миларепы и Гампопы есть упоминания об учениках реализовавших состояния Архата или ПратьекаБудды, не демонстрирующих ридхи, не учащих, ушедших в Нирвану.


Вопрос: 
Разве практикующий Тантру не проходит теже пять Этапов Пути и 10 Арья Бхуми, что и практик Парамит, только используя специальные методы?

----------


## ullu

> Ну, как Будда Вы верняк меня убедите при помощи "сладкозвучной речи Брахмы" и других ништяков, свойственных Буддам.))


Ну это ж только если вы во мне Будду увидите, а если нет, то ведь это будет для вас как лай собаки или что-то типа того.

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Вообще говоря - нет)) До тех пор, пока больной не выздоровел - нет никаких оснований полагать, что улучшение его самочувствия - это к лучшему.
> Равно как нет оснований считать, что Вы понимаете принцип и он работает именно так - при отсутствии окончательно выздоровевших.
> Но давайте не будем об этом - важно ведь "не оставаться в сомнении", правда?


В данном случае - то есть при отсутствии проверяемых и измеримых критериев выздоровления - ничего нагляднее улучшения самочувствия нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> В жизнеописаниях Миларепы и Гампопы есть упоминания об учениках реализовавших состояния Архата или ПратьекаБудды, не демонстрирующих ридхи, не учащих, ушедших в Нирвану.
> 
> 
> Вопрос: 
> Разве практикующий Тантру не проходит теже пять Этапов Пути и 10 Арья Бхуми, что и практик Парамит, только используя специальные методы?


Вот это - сложный вопрос. Как мы знаем, уход в нирвану архатов - противоречит обету бодхисаттвы. И оных архатов Буддам приходится выводить из этого состояния, чтобы уже делом занялись. Кажется у Лонченпы есть о том, что практикующий любой колесницы проходит пять путей и десять земель - но это не идентичные пути и земли, а свои для каждой колесницы. Иначе не ясно, в чем бы был бонус Парамитаяны, она же даже не быстрый путь))

----------

Shus (04.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2015), Дубинин (03.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (04.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Ну это ж только если вы во мне Будду увидите, а если нет, то ведь это будет для вас как лай собаки или что-то типа того.


Это зависит от чистоты моей кармы - а не какого-то сознательного усилия.
А о чистоте моей кармы Вы судить не можете - это может знать только Будда.
Короче - станете Буддой - сообщайте. Ну, на худой конец послушаю гавканье, ничего страшного.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.08.2015)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Вот это - сложный вопрос. Как мы знаем, уход в нирвану архатов - противоречит обету бодхисаттвы. И оных архатов Буддам приходится выводить из этого состояния, чтобы уже делом занялись. Кажется у Лонченпы есть о том, что практикующий любой колесницы проходит пять путей и десять земель - но это не идентичные пути и земли, а свои для каждой колесницы. Иначе не ясно, в чем бы был бонус Парамитаяны, она же даже не быстрый путь))


Насколько я понимаю, бонуса у "чистой" парамитаяны для практикующего нет. Более того, если мне не изменяет память, согласно тибетским же источникам плод архатства обретается за 7(?) жизней практики шравака, после чего некоторое время спокойного отдыха, а затем та же парамитаяна, но с определенного бхуми (т.к. с постижением пустоты у архата все ок), и без каких либо личных, за отсутствием восприятия личности, страданий. Что, безусловно, проще и приятней многих кальп развития бодхичитты в адах и т.п. То есть, создается впечатление, что парамитаяна в тибетском буддизме - это не актуальный путь, а точка отсчета для мантраяны. Дескать, можно так вот, медленно и печально, а можно по-взрослому.

----------


## ullu

> Это зависит от чистоты моей кармы - а не какого-то сознательного усилия.
> А о чистоте моей кармы Вы судить не можете - это может знать только Будда.
> Короче - станете Буддой - сообщайте. Ну, на худой конец послушаю гавканье, ничего страшного.


Договорились, на всякий случай если услышите гавканье, то знайте, что это могут быть я, ставшая Буддой  :Big Grin:

----------

Legba (03.08.2015), Мария Дролма (04.08.2015), Нико (04.08.2015)

----------


## ullu

> При актуальном обнаружении (тем более регулярном) и отсутствии сомнений (тем более)  критерием будет увеличение времени пребывания с годами и т. д. 
> 
> Если этого нет,  то может не совсем То обнаруживалось (а там есть варианты,  зело похожие)?


Мне кажется это скорее показатель стабильности практики, чем тогошности обнаруженного.

У обнаруженного , имхо, показатель : выполняет оно свою функцию - освобождать, или не выполняет.
Вы обнаруживаете и знаете , что что бы ни возникло в этот момент времени, оно полностью свободно прямо сейчас и всегда таким было. Даже если в своей жизни вы больше не обнаружите это никогда, от этого тот опыт ошибочным не становится же.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот это - сложный вопрос. Как мы знаем, уход в нирвану архатов - противоречит обету бодхисаттвы. И оных архатов Буддам приходится выводить из этого состояния, чтобы уже делом занялись. Кажется у Лонченпы есть о том, что практикующий любой колесницы проходит пять путей и десять земель - но это не идентичные пути и земли, а свои для каждой колесницы. Иначе не ясно, в чем бы был бонус Парамитаяны, она же даже не быстрый путь))


Насколько  понимаю, первичная разница в  мотивации и Цели. 
Причем временные Цели: хорошо прожить жизнь и хорошее перерождение, как бы общие в Учении Будды и других религиях.
Сам Путь начинается с осознавания дукхи. Дальше возможно стремление к личному освобождению или устремление к состоянию Будды для освобождения других. Реализации первых двух Этапов общие, но с разной мотивацией. С этапа Видения Бодхисатва достигает 1Бхуми, Шравак 1ПлодаВступленияВпоток, и тот и тот Арья, постижения теже, разница в мотивации. Дальше Бодхисатва реализовывает Бхуми, а Шравак Плоды.

Шравак достигнув 4Плода Архатства имеет тоже постижение и реализацию, что и АрьяБодхисатва 8Бхуми, но не имеет мотивации идти дальше. И Будды, какраз  их и побуждают идти дальше, и стать АрьяБодхисатвой 8Бхуми. 

В Махаяне к общим практикам Сутр, Тантра добавляет ещё и особые методы прохождения 5Этапов Пути. Тоесть может использоваться и на Этапе Накопления/Собирания, но пока практик на этом этапе, то и результаты будут соответствовать этому Этапу.

В Тибете Сутры и Тантры соединены нераздельно. И особые методы Тантры могут применяться даже людьми имеющими мотивацию хорошо прожить эту жизнь, соответственно и результат не выйдет далее этой мотивации.

Общие ридхи могут проявиться и у последователей других религий, главное условие реализация а-рупаСамадхи, что доступно и им. Особые риддхи начинают проявляться только у Арьев, тоесть на этапе Видения (1Бхуми или 1Плод)

вообщем, както-так, вопрос не в высокости методов которые мы используем, а в нашем внутреннем развитии на Пути.

----------

Legba (03.08.2015), Pema Sonam (03.08.2015), Shus (04.08.2015), Мария Дролма (04.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну это ж только если вы во мне Будду увидите, а если нет, то ведь это будет для вас как лай собаки или что-то типа того.


http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/ud/ud3-2.htm
...
_И достопочтенный Нанда, унижаемый, мучимый и терзаемый тем, что монахи, которые были его друзьями, стали звать его наемным и продажным, – отправился в уединение и был вдумчив, ревностен, старателен. Вскоре он вошел и остался в высшей цели святой жизни, ради которой его собратья справедливо уходят из дома в бездомность, узнав и осуществив это для себя здесь и сейчас. Он узнал, что "Рождения исчерпаны, святая жизнь завершена, задача выполнена. Больше ничего не нужно для этого мира". И таким образом Нанда стал еще одним из архатов.

Тогда некое божество, глубокой ночью, освещая своим огромным сиянием весь парк Джеты, приблизилось к Благословенному. Придя и поклонившись ему, оно стало сбоку от него. И стоя там, оно сказало Благословенному: "Господин, достопочтенный Нанда, – брат Благословенного, сын его тети по матери, – через прекращение влечений (асава), вошел и остался в незапятнанной свободе осознания, свободе распознавания, узнав и осуществив это для себя в здесь и теперь".

Затем, когда ночь прошла, достопочтенный Нанда пришел к Благословенному, и придя, поклонился и сел сбоку от него. Сидя там, он сказал Благословенному: "Господин, что касается поручительства Благословенного в том, что я получу пятьсот апсар с ногами голубок, то я сейчас освобождаю Благословенного от этого обещания".

"Нанда, постигнув твое осознание моим осознанием, я понял, что 'Нанда через прекращение влечений (асава), вошел и остался в незапятнанной (анасава) свободе осознания, свободе распознавания, узнав и осуществив это для себя в здесь и теперь'. И одно божество сообщило мне, что 'Достопочтенный Нанда через прекращение влечений (асава), вошел и остался в незапятнанной (анасава) свободе осознания, свободе распознавания, узнав и осуществив это для себя в здесь и теперь'. Когда твой ум, через отсутствие пристрастия, был освобожден от влечений (асава), я был тем самым освобожден от обещания"._
...


P.S Есть кому рассказать

----------


## Shus

> Насколько я понимаю, бонуса у "чистой" парамитаяны для практикующего нет. Более того, если мне не изменяет память, согласно тибетским же источникам плод архатства обретается за 7(?) жизней практики шравака, после чего некоторое время спокойного отдыха, а затем та же парамитаяна, но с определенного бхуми (т.к. с постижением пустоты у архата все ок), и без каких либо личных, за отсутствием восприятия личности, страданий. Что, безусловно, проще и приятней многих кальп развития бодхичитты в адах и т.п. То есть, создается впечатление, что парамитаяна в тибетском буддизме - это не актуальный путь, а точка отсчета для мантраяны. Дескать, можно так вот, медленно и печально, а можно по-взрослому.


Бонус в обетах. Как мне помнится, чтобы за 7 жизней стать архатом, по обетам надо быть бхикшу.
Парамитаяна же доступна для мирян и дает обычному упасаке и упасике (!) просто феерические возможности.
Ну и вообще выглядит намного круче и солиднее унылого данамарги (на котором тоже неведомо сколько перевоплощений и кальп).

В принципе появление и рост бодхисатваяны в науке примерно этим и объясняется (можно в качестве параллели вспомнить Лютера :Smilie: ).

----------

Legba (04.08.2015), Андрей Урбанович (04.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (04.08.2015), Дубинин (04.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

Владимир Николаевич, я запутался. Вы что сказать-то хотели?))

Сначала Вы пишете:



> Как же тогда *те из Архатов, которые не обладали ридхи(идхи)*?
> Или они не достигли успеха(сидхи)?


Затем:




> С этапа Видения Бодхисатва достигает 1Бхуми, Шравак 1ПлодаВступленияВпоток,* и тот и тот Арья*, постижения теже, разница в мотивации. Дальше Бодхисатва реализовывает Бхуми, а Шравак Плоды.


и




> Общие ридхи могут проявиться и у последователей других религий, главное условие реализация а-рупаСамадхи, что доступно и им. *Особые риддхи начинают проявляться только у Арьев*, тоесть на этапе Видения (1Бхуми или 1Плод)



Таким образом, Вы сами же пишете, что риддхи имеют место быть при реализации, хоть у шравак, хоть у бодхисаттв, хоть у видьядхар.
Соответственно, их вполне можно считать критерием реализации - если некто претендует на достижение хотя бы первой бхуми.
Хотел бы также добавить, что некоторые риддхи (ясновидение, яснослышание и т.д.) согласно махаянским источникам проявляются даже до достижения
Пути Видения - а на Высшем Этапе Пути Накопления. А уж начиная с Первой Бхуми - там настоящий праздник, с сотнями эманаций и прочим.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Владимир Николаевич, я запутался. Вы что сказать-то хотели?))
> 
> Таким образом, Вы сами же пишете, что риддхи имеют место быть при реализации, хоть у шравак, хоть у бодхисаттв, хоть у видьядхар.
> Соответственно, их вполне можно считать критерием реализации - если некто претендует на достижение хотя бы первой бхуми.
> Хотел бы также добавить, что некоторые риддхи (ясновидение, яснослышание и т.д.) согласно махаянским источникам проявляются даже до достижения
> Пути Видения - а на Высшем Этапе Пути Накопления. А уж начиная с Первой Бхуми - там настоящий праздник, с сотнями эманаций и прочим.


*Особые* риддхи *начинают* проявляться только у Арьев.

У Архатов могут проявится, но могут и не проявится риддхи. При жизни Будды одни Архаты обладали, а другие нет. Тоесть это не критерий Архатсва.
 Один современный Учитель Тхеравады (забыл имя) по этому поводу говорит (правда не все это мнение разделяют):
- те кто сначала реализовал самадхи а затем плод Архата, обладали иддхи.  А те кто стали Архатами без применения самадхи, были без иддхи. Моггаляна достиг Архатства посредством глубокой медитации, у него были очень сильные сверхъестественные способности. А Сарипутта достиг посредством слушания Дхармы, их у него не было.

Этап Применения (прайога марга) характеризуется объединением Шаматхи и Випашьяны.  На Высшем Этапе Применения Випашьяна осуществляется на основе реализации Самадхи. И здесь получается указание на Самадхи,  тоесть достижения уровня арупа-лока. Но даже тех кто Дхьяны рупа-лока реализуют - очень мало. 

Если некто претендует на 1Бхуми, не знаю что и сказать. В принципе был бы очень рад, что на одного АрьяБодхисатву стало больше. Даже Джово Атиша восхваляется уже за то, что находился на Этапе Применения.

А сказать я хочу, то что и сказал: весь вопрос в продвижении на Пути, а это не одна жизнь, и критериев думаю много разных и до уровня с которого возможны риддхи.

Вот ещё вопрос )
Как Вы считаете, когда в намтарах пишут: такойто-такойто достиг Просветления, это значит что он стал Полностью Просветлённым Буддой?

----------

Legba (06.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (07.08.2015)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> *Особые* риддхи *начинают* проявляться только у Арьев.
> 
> У Архатов могут проявится, но могут и не проявится риддхи. При жизни Будды одни Архаты обладали, а другие нет.


И в то время группа монахов объявила о [достижении] окончательного знания в присутствии Благословенного, сказав: «Мы понимаем: «Рождение уничтожено, святая жизнь прожита, сделано то, что следовало сделать, нет более чего-либо, [что нужно было бы осуществить] в этом состоянии существования». Достопочтенный Сусима услышал об этом, отправился к тем монахам, обменялся с ними вежливыми приветствиями, сел рядом и сказал им: «Правда ли, что вы, достопочтенные, объявили о [достижении] окончательного знания в присутствии Благословенного, сказав: «Мы понимаем: «Рождение уничтожено, святая жизнь прожита, сделано то, что следовало сделать, нет более чего-либо, [что нужно было бы осуществить] в этом состоянии существования»? 
«Так оно, друг». 
«В таком случае, зная и видя так, достопочтенные, обладаете ли вы различными видами сверхъестественной силы, как то: будучи одними, вы становитесь многими; будучи многими, вы становитесь одними. Вы появляетесь. Вы исчезаете. Вы беспрепятственно проходите сквозь стены, бастионы, горы, как если бы шли сквозь пустое пространство. Вы ныряете и выныриваете из земли, как если бы она была водой. Вы ходите по воде и не тонете, как если бы вода была сушей. Сидя со скрещенными ногами, вы летите по воздуху, как крылатая птица. Своей рукой вы касаетесь и ударяете даже солнце и луну, настолько вы сильны и могущественны. Вы так влияете на тело, что достигаете даже миров Брахмы?» 
«Нет, друг». 
«В таком случае, зная и видя так, достопочтенные, слышите ли вы за счёт божественного уха, очищенного и превосходящего человеческое, различные виды звуков: божественные и человеческие, далёкие и близкие»? 
«Нет, друг». 
«В таком случае, зная и видя так, достопочтенные, знаете ли вы умы других существ, других личностей, направив на них свой собственный ум. Вы различаете ум со страстью как ум со страстью, а ум без страсти как ум без страсти. Вы различаете ум с отвращением как ум с отвращением, а ум без отвращения, как ум без отвращения. Вы различаете ум с невежеством как ум с невежеством, а ум без невежества, как ум без невежества. Вы различаете суженный ум как суженный ум, расширенный ум, как расширенный ум. Вы различаете увеличенный ум как увеличенный ум, а не-увеличенный ум как не-увеличенный ум. Вы различаете сильный ум [который ещё не достиг наивысшего уровня] как сильный ум, и непревзойдённый в силе ум как непревзойдённый в силе ум. Вы различаете сосредоточенный ум как сосредоточенный ум, а не-сосредоточенный ум как не-сосредоточенный ум. Вы различаете освобождённый ум как освобождённый ум, а не-освобождённый ум как не-освобождённый ум?» 
«Нет, друг». 
«В таком случае, зная и видя так, достопочтенные, вспоминаете ли вы свои многочисленные прошлые жизни: одну жизнь, две жизни, три жизни, четыре, пять, десять, двадцать, тридцать, сорок, пятьдесят, сто, тысячу, сто тысяч, многие циклы свёртывания вселенной, многие циклы развёртывания вселенной, [вспоминая]: «Там у меня было такое-то имя, я жил в таком-то роду, имел такую-то внешность. Таковой была моя пища, таковым было моё переживание удовольствия и боли, таковым был конец моей жизни. Умерев в той жизни, я появился здесь». Вспоминаете ли вы так свои многочисленные прошлые жизни в подробностях и деталях?» 
«Нет, друг». 
«В таком случае, зная и видя так, достопочтенные, видите ли вы за счёт божественного глаза, очищенного и превосходящего человеческий, смерть и перерождение существ, вы различаете низших и великих, красивых и уродливых, счастливых и несчастных, в соответствии с их каммой: «Эти существа, что имели дурное поведение телом, речью и умом, оскорблявшие благородных, придерживавшиеся неправильных воззрений и действовавших под влиянием неправильных воззрений, с распадом тела, после смерти, рождаются в мире лишений, в плохих местах, в низших мирах, в аду. Но эти существа, что имели хорошее поведение телом, речью и умом, не оскорблявшие благородных, придерживавшиеся правильных воззрений и действовавших под влиянием правильных воззрений, с распадом тела, после смерти, рождаются в приятных местах, в небесных мирах». Так, посредством божественного глаза, очищенного и превосходящего человеческий, видите ли вы смерть и перерождение существ, различаете низших и великих, красивых и уродливых, счастливых и несчастных, в соответствии с их каммой?» 
«Нет, друг». 
«В таком случае, зная и видя так, достопочтенные, пребываете ли вы в тех умиротворённых освобождениях, которые выходят за пределы форм, [т.е.] в бесформенных достижениях, коснувшись их телом?» 
«Нет, друг». 
«Так как же, достопочтенные: такой ответ и отсутствие достижений этих состояний. Как такое может быть, друзья?» 
«Мы освобождены мудростью, Сусима»

Сусима сутта: Сусима
СН 12.70

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.08.2015)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Касательно достать рукой солнце и луну, то в этом плане есть интересное сообщение под №134 от SV

http://www.forum.theravada.ru/viewto...p=52195#p52195

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Наверное и в Махаяне сиддхи не главное, по крайней мере полно историй когда дзен-мастеров просят показать сверхспособности, то они начинают говорить когда я хочу есть, то я ем, либо начинают палец сгибать).

----------


## Ондрий

Может просто показать нечего, вот и заговаривают зубы коанами?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Может просто показать нечего, вот и заговаривают зубы коанами?


джханы демонстрируют, а это как по мне куда круче, так как можно безболезненно умереть.

http://yandex.ru/video/search?text=%...Id=3jNi_DoUgHw

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Из жизни чаньского наставника Сюй Юня:

Неоднократно проявлял сиддхи, исцелял, силой медитации заставлял падать японские самолеты во время бомбардировок монастыря. В возрасте 112 лет во время маоистского беспредела был избит железными палками до смерти, не реагируя на пытки, погруженный в самадхи, проверяя возможность сознания не зависеть от физического тела. Хотя из-за многочисленных переломов и кровоизлияния должен был умереть, вернулся в тело силой своего сознания, чтобы продолжать давать учения. Сюй-Юнь не полу-мифический махасиддха глубокой древности, этот человек ушел в 1959 году, и даже имел западных учеников.

----------


## Ондрий

Ой. Опять он. Много раз обсуждали. Это слабый критерий. Может он там перед самой процедурой самосожжения принял что-то. Пьют же они там всю жизнь лаковый чай для самомумификации. Что им мешает закинуться еще какой-то дурью. Да и вообще, сеппуку тоже полагается делать с каменным лицом без всякой анастезии. А уж кто свои кишки наматывает на столб без крика тому вообще Вальхалла обеспечена.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Ой. Опять он. Много раз обсуждали. Это слабый критерий. Может он там перед самой процедурой самосожжения принял что-то. Пьют же они там всю жизнь лаковый чай для самомумификации.


Так пили лаковый чай сингонцы, а это чаньцы).

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Может просто показать нечего, вот и заговаривают зубы коанами?


В большинстве случаев нечего - согласно документации, и не обещается, и не требуется, не тантра же.

----------

Максим& (06.08.2015)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Читать лениво, потому сразу в лоб, поскольку матчасть учить не хотим ниразу. На самом деле тантру "Единственный сын" передало всё (Самантабхадра) для всего (окружение). Всё остальное является вежливой формой "Ну ты чо тупой? тебе же объясняли"  :Smilie:

----------


## Лагов

> У меня возник вопрос о генезисе тантр - не с научной, а с религиозной точки зрения.
> Вот смотрите.
> 1. Тантры, в большинстве своем, были переданы Буддой Ваджрадарой не людям, а другим существам -
> нагам, дуд и т.д.
> 2. Затем махасиддхи, путешествуя в различные сферы, приносят запись этих учений в сферу людей.
> 
> И у меня возник вопрос. А с чего вдруг эти учения вообще *подходят* людям?


С того, что там описаны чакры именно людей, а не, например, кентавров.

----------


## Legba

> С того, что там описаны чакры именно людей, а не, например, кентавров.


Вау! Хорошо, какие именно чакры описаны в Ваджрабхайрава-тантре? Сошлитесь на главу, если не затруднит.

----------


## Лагов

> Вау! Хорошо, какие именно чакры описаны в Ваджрабхайрава-тантре? Сошлитесь на главу, если не затруднит.


Человеческие. На главу сослаться затруднительно, ведь тантра- закрытая вещь.

----------


## Legba

> Человеческие. На главу сослаться затруднительно, ведь тантра- закрытая вещь.


Эх... Ничего там нет, ни про какие чакры)) Извините, не справились))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Эх... Ничего там нет, ни про какие чакры)) Извините, не справились))


Извинение принимается.

----------

